# St Barts IVFers : Part 40



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

omg!! a new home !! 

woohoo!!                   

to all newcomers and girlys doing or starting tx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

New home, welcome eveyone.

Suzia

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just bookmarking.  Back later.

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi lady's 

Zoie you are alive then are you ok my sweet bit consurned hun  .

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

How's everyone doing ?

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nix I'm doing ok what about you my dear.

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey - all good with me thanks.  Still DR'ing and seems to be going OK, just a few headaches really.  Hoping baseline scan will go well on Tuesday and can start stimming. 

x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies, hope your all doing ok, got my scan appt today for 6th October.  Aslo coz i still couldnt get it in to my head that it had worked i got my GP to do hCG bloodtest that came back as positive too with a reading of 295.4, not sure what the reading means but obviously its good.  Take care all and good luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

So pleased for you Jess hope all go's well

Nix hope scan go's ok sweete.

Kitten


----------



## tink dust (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there.  So pleased I found a link to Barts.  I know we aren't the only ones being treated by them as the waiting room is always busy, but sometimes it feels very lonely and isolated.

We have been TTC for a little over 6 years, and 18 months ago we were referred to Barts for tests.  It was found that my DH had low count and mobility.  So we were recommended ICSI.  As we have a DS together we had to pay privately, but decided the cost was worth one last chance.  After delays due to the mess surrounding the closure of Norwich clinic and three cancelled appointments to start treatment, we finally got to DR and stimulation which began just over 6 weeks ago.  Unfortunately I was super sensitive to the drugs, over stimulated and produced far too many eggs.  The clinic decided to "coast" me to see if they could get my hormone levels down to a safe level to continue to EC but unfortunately the levels plummeted to a very low level which meant that the follicles became dormant and no good for collection.  We had our first cycle abandoned.  

The consultants plan was to wait for my next period (which should have been 2 weeks after stopping all drugs), and so long as the follicles have dropped off, I was to be started on a short protocol (I was on a long one last time) which apparently allows them to control the development of the follicles more.  This should have been sometime next week.    However, as we've all experienced, nothing ever goes to plan (or so it feels), my period came only two days after stopping the drugs, and the follicles hadn't moved an inch.  So now for another 4 week+ wait.  


I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced a short protocol after over stimulating.  I have only found cases for very few or no follicles.

Anyway less of the me post.  I look forward to reading everyones experiences and to travel on your journeys.  Baby dust and lots of positive vibes.

Tink


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Tink dust welcome I'm sorry I can not help as I am still WAITING   not that I am impatient or anything  . I hope it go's quick for you.

Hi girls how are we this morning I nearly smacked mothers in 4x4's keep swinging there doors open nearly knocking me out arrrr

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning everyone, tis been a while since we chat...

I am not too bad myself, was just trying to keep myself busy with other things. I went to do my hair yesterday it looks really nice

Good luck for your scan next Tuesday Nix...

Kitten how are you hun, looking forward to the weekend?

Zoie hope you are well gal...

Jess you are so funny, I don't blame you though it must be exciting and all...

Welcome to the thread, I did not have the same the experience sorry hun.... Hope it goes well with your next cycle. I am on day 5 of Marvelon at the moment, can't wait for my next cycle.  

Have a lovely weekend gud peeps


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Maf I am good thanks tiered today and I am working tomorrow   but going to see dad sunday as it was his birthday yesterday, and its 2 more sleeps until I get the last book of twilight series Braking Dawn yay, yes I am sad and a book worm  .

hope everyone is good on here

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Suzia how are you holding up, did you get any joy from that number? I hope you r feeling betta now...


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI Maf,

Thanks we are doing ok.  We got fed up with waiting and have now booked an appointmen with Ms. Tozer next week and are just going to pay for it.  We just don't have the time to wait for a year between each appointment.  So we will know more next week and hopefully we can start soon.  AF due to start next week so maybe we can start then, but not sure if they will still make me wait 3 months inbetween.

Tues was such a hard to to find out we had to wait until Jan, and even though we have the new appointment I'm still feeling down about it.  Feel a bit cheated by not actually get our 3 goes and paying our taxes etc and not being able to use the NHS and what they promise us.  But if I wait almost a year between each treatment and each one doesn't work I'll be 40 and worse off and have to pay, so that's were we are now.

Hope you are all doing well

Anyone heard from Zoie yet?  Hope you are doing ok we are all thinking of you.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

suzia....hi hun that p**y but i have to say i have a friend that was refured to barts and is still there....and she got basildon to refure har as she was not happy with our hospital...so she said she will pay for everything...but when she got there they said they would do nhs so she never had to pay.maybe its worth finding out   good luck with your app...wot day is it

kitten80 hi how are you??

hi everybody else hope youe all ok


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry hun and can only imagine what you are going through... They just don't realise what we go through, this is such an emotional journey and I feel they don't understand most of the time. Good luck hun we are all here to listen...

Try and keep positive hun, you have come this far and you deserve to have a beautiful baby one day. You know they say once you hold that little thing in your arms you just forget about the hardships. All the best with your DH.

C'mon people what is going on with this thread, please don't do this... I miss the lovely people few weeks back. I know we all have ups and downs but let us get up and carry on with the journey..

I still love you...


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi clomid, how are you?


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all - hope everyone is ok.
Nix - good luck for your scan on Tuesday.
Suzia - hope your appointment goes well next week.
Hope the waiting isn't driving everyone too mad!
I am doing ok - just feeling sick all the time (but I'm not complaining - honest!). Not sure when i will have my first scan as it was a natural BFP but guessing will be in about 4 weeks. Will feel happier once we have that done. 
I am still waiting to hear from bart's as my GP said to let them know my change in situation once i get their letter - my appointment was June 24th so i am presuming i would hear any day as they said 3 months. I will let you all know - may give an indicator of whether they stick to their timescales!
Anyway, off on holiday tomorrow -have a good weekend everyone!
Love Mac X


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Mac

My friend went for her first scan at 13 weeks. Enjoy your holiday gal.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello lady's 

Ive only been gone an hour and there is loads of post  .

I'm good thanks clomid how are sweete.

Hi Suzie hope it all works out for you in the end hun.

Mac have a nice holiday.

well me I'm shattered my AF lasted 6 blimin days this month it was only heavy for 2 days but still 6 blimin days I'm only used to 2 days and I'm a bit of a nimfo   so getting frustrated  , and to top it all girls last night I am officially finished now he fell asleep  .

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

I'm still here but not posted much cos I am soooooo grumpy at the moment.  Blaming it on the buserelin, but not if it's just be being a grumpy old bag  

Suzia - so Barts are being so cr*p!  So bl**dy unfair that if you pay you can get an appointment straight away, but on NHS have to wait months and months     Think I would do the same as you though - the waiting is the worst part of all this sometimes (although, my DH would probably disagree with that and say the worst part is living with me in a strop!!) 

Hey mac - how many weeks are you now ?  If you're really struggling waiting for 12 week scan, you could always try and get an appointment at your local EPU.  I had my early scans done there (as it turns out, was very glad that I did) and they were great.  Might be worth a try - just play on your history, that's what I did.

Hi to maf, kitten, clomid and everyone else!  How you all doing ?

I'm still DR'ing and waiting for baseline scan on Tuesday, when I really hope they say I'm ready for stimming    Feeling really tired and quite low at the moment - am assuming it's the buserelin, so hopefully once I throw the Gonal F into the mix I might start to feel a bit more lively !

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nix hope all is well with you Hun and hope you have a good scan Tuesday, I just had a   reading the IVF diary's I think her name was Lucylo and her baby died she just described how she had to basically give birth to her miracle and how it was perfectly formed oh peeps it was horrible but I felt bad if I didn't read all of it  .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all hope you are ok

Thanks kitten thats just made me cry again !!!! im not going to read the diary coz i cry enough lately.  Blame hormones!!  

Hope everyone is doin ok

Just got home from seeing coldplay at wembley last night, A maz ING  

love to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry Jess didn't mean to make you cry Hun, but It was so sad I only look on there because there normay all good news cheers me up, suppose our don't always get good news   

Is everyone ok having a oo weekend you must be as your not on here   

I'm going to see father as it was his birthday and try and get my blimin book my local tesco's didn't have it not impressed.

Kitten

PS sorry again Jess I don't like upsetting peeps  its not my style


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all hope everyone ok

Kitten i cry at everything, i was only joking with you.  I cry when nothing to cry about.  I worry when i av nothing to worry about, im just a all round wimp xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls - how's everyone doing ?  I'm off for my baseline scan today and this morning suddenly got all worried and the downregging hasn't worked, that we've been doing the injections all wrong and about a million other ridiculous worries  

Still feeling OK on the buserelin though, other than a major hot flush on the tube yesterday between Holborn and Liverpool Street - thought I was gonna melt, hair stuck to my head, all clammy and sweaty.......not attractive at all !


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh fan tabby hooby I really thought I upset you   had me worried, did you like my opening Fraze it was from the hoobs (children's programme lol ).

Where is everyone, if you have gone on holiday and not told us thats not fare  .

Well me hospital rang yesterday and my letter has been sent and I shall be receiving myn soon yay so I will be finally joining you all, all I have to do now is keep on at Bart's to get my appointment  .

Nix I hate the train all smelly and sweaty ewww hope scan is ok Hun.
Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wooo Hooo!  I'm down regged !!  Scan went well and nurse showed me how to use the Gonal F pen (much easier than it looks!) and did the first stimming injection with her.  Sooooo relieved the first bit is done - on with the stimming !!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nix I have a question why do they make you down reg its early menopause isn't it I don't understand?

Also just reading your diary if the drugs make you ditzy and dithery then what chance do I have I'm like that now  .

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi peeps, hopefully everyone is doing great...

I was a bit low on Friday, am not sure why?? I just thought I shud take a break as I saw an article about a woman who had a miscarriage at week 10 and week 15 as she was expecting twins. It was her 10th IVF just can't imagine how she felt. I booked my first acupuncture session today and tomorrow I am going to try and get hold of Barts as I have to book a scan for them to give me a go ahead for the stimming.

I did not cry though and your story Kitten was very sad. I'm glad your letter is on its way, bet you can't wait...

Nix I'm glad your scan went well and you are stimming, Hopefully the Gonal F will shift the mood swings, be gentle to your DH...

Suzia how did your appointment go today, forgive me if I got the day wrong, hopefully everything went well

Zoie hope you are well gal...

Take care lovely people...


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys 

Can I join you? I am having treatment at Barts too, we have paid to see Dr Tozer a few times now cos we cant wait for a normal appointment and she is so lovely she is well worth the money!

Brief history on my story, my DH has a DD from a PR, we have been together for over 5 years now and TTC for most of them 5 years, we are currently on our 4 ICSI attempt and have had one failed FET, we have 2 frosties left, last attempt we got a BFP and was over joyed but later MC and ended up having a laparoscopy and a D & C as hormone levels kept raising, have also just been told my mother in law has terminal cancer and only has months to live so pressure really on this time to give her something to fight for. 

Mostly I have found the nurses at Barts to be great, some of the doctors should take a leaf out of their book as their bed side manner leaves a lot to be desired!!! 

Anyway will be at Barts tomorrow for a scan and am hoping to have EC early next week, was a bit disappointed after scan on Wednesday as  didnt seem to have many follicles and one that was racing ahead and was told that it would probably be too big, so fingers crossed for tomorrrow. 

Good luck to eveyone whatever stage you are at and might see you in  the waiting room!!!


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI all, just wanted to update you, we had our appointment last night with Ms. Tozer and it went really well.  Found out a couple of things and are hoping for a better chance the next time.  Our fertilization rate is too low so we are going to do ICSI the next time around.  Also, my cervix is too small so I will have to have it streched.  I forget what the procedure is called, it was a big long name.  Anyone else have it?  Just wondering how much it hurts, cause it really sounds painful.  But after all that we should be good to try again in the new year.  They are shut down in Dec so she told us not to really count on starting until the new year.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Welcome Snow white, we agree with you Ms. Tozer is fantastic and relly takes the time to explain things and yes well worth the money.  Good luck with your EC and everything, keep us updated with everything.

maf, Stay positive  we coudl show you loads of other articles that go to the contrary, no pregnancy is the same and we all have very different stories so stay positive.

Jess-hope you are doing well, not much longer until you first scan.

Zoie, are you out there?

Kitten-Your letter should be there soon, hope the postal strikes are not as bad as they are here, we have had no post for 2 days. Keep us updated.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Maf hope your ok Hun, thanks sweetie, and yes I wont be   until I have it in my hand.

Snow white WELCOME so sorry about your mum and your past Hun.

Suzie I hope so, I'm glad you said about DEC, I would probably think I would have first appointment in Nov then start in new year do you think?, hope that cervix op is ok and it don't hurt I shall hold your hand with you, I don't like things like that myself.

I'm so tiered and I went to bed early I don't no whats that about and bad endo pain.

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Hope you all ok.

Suzia, its good that you got things answered with Mrs Tozer, hopefully they will manage to get you in before they close for december xx

Nix hope you getting on ok xx

As for me, you all now how crazy i am, well as if all the pregenancy tests saying positive werent enough.  I got my gp to do the hCG blood test last week which again proved im pregnant.  And im really naughty and copied my blood test form last week and then snealily got someone at work to take my bloods again monday and pretended (well lied really, but hey i dont wanna go to heaven anyway, im going to be down there having fun in the warm ) that barts wanted them again, so got the results back today and guess what... yes im pregnant, im becoming obsessive, may get it repeated again next week when worrying again that we may have read the 101 tests wrong  

Anyway love to you all xxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess-I don't think you are crazy, we have all been through so much that when it really happens it is so hard to believe.  I keep thinking the other way and think maybe those tests were wrong and I reallly am pregnant and have been drining and smoking a bit so maybe I should stop.  So I think I would be the same way if I were you.  So glad the news continues to be good for you.

Hope the rest of you are hanging in there.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

How is everyone?

Jess glad your ok chick.

Hi Suzie my love I totally agree with you, your body and mind play nasty tricks on you so you hold back on doing normal things like over doing it.

Me well I can't grumble really could be better but I'm alive and well with a loverly DH to cuddle up to at night so thats enough for now until its our turn to have our miracle  .

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello good people

Suzi Thanks hun for the encouragement, and I must say you do sound a lot better. I hope everything goes well with your op...

I cud not agree with you more Kitten.

Jess I don't think you are crazy gal, God knows what I will do myself...  

Welcome Snow White

Nix How are you getting on with the stimms and when is your next scan?

I called Barts yesterday as I am due for a baseline scan next week am still waiting for someone to call me back. I sent them an email this morning and still with no luck...

Take care lovely people
Maf


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone, iam also having my treatment at st.barts and i must say that the level of service need to be commended.The staff are all very nice and friendly.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

Maf - stimming going OK so far.  No bruises as yet, which is a bonus cos I bruised on almost every injection while doing IUI!  First stimming scan on Monday.  God, I hope it's OK and there are lots of nice juicy follies  

Nix.


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome sexybabe and gud luck.

Wow great news Nix, you sound so much betta than when you were on buserelin. You will get nice follies on Mon no doubt...

I am catching a cold as I have not stopped sniffing and sneezing.


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello again ladies, well we are officially now on the road to IVF at Bart's ...

Had our second consultant appointment this morning at our local hospital. It nearly turned into a bit of a disaster as they appeared to have lost poor hubby's second SA but thankfully after much sweating they found it .. While they were searching for it, we talked to the consultant about what our next steps are if we are referred for IVF and she started talking about how it all depended on the test results (well yeah, we knew that ... find the blooming thing I'm thinking) but its possible they'd say "come back in another year" to which we were both quite shocked to be honest. I'm 36, we've spent the last 3 or 4 months having masses of tests done (plus in our first mtg in July she mentioned IVF) so that was not what we expected to hear. Luckily hubby got his voice back quicker than I did and reminded her of my age and that we wouldn't be happy to wait another year.

Anyway, nurse finally found the results and it turns out that conversation was a no-brainer anyway. Poor hubby's SA has apparently "nosedived" since our last visit (at the first appointment in July) so its IVF for us now. We told her we'd like to be refererd to Barts (so I can try and do appointments around work time, if possible) so we had more blood tests today for HIV/Hepititis and we should get a letter from St. Bart's at some stage in the next couple of months laying out our time frame.

The Dr did mention that all 5 hospitals that cover the South East are now obligated to see you within an 18 week timeframe so hopefully by late February something may have happened and we may be on our way. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Lougla We might bump into each other as I am waiting for my letter from Bart's now  

Kitten


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck Kitten80, hopefully we won't be kept waiting too long eh ..


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,  new site so thought it was time to post something!
Suzia, that stretching business sounds really painful, did you get a response from someone who's had it?
Feeling a bit frustrated at the mo, keep going down to Barts every week to see when I will start tx, keep getting told the nurses will be in contact & yes, will be starting this month.  Well am fed up, am going down tomorrow cos my cycle is 21 days and its almost that now.  Last ivf treatment they gave me the drugs on on day 21, talk about cutting it fine all the time! 
Sexybabe - I agree with you mostly, my friends swanned through with no admin hiccups, whereas I've been 'lost' and delayed but once you start treatment you can't complain.  ITs bloody getting there thats the killer. 
Good luck with your wait Lougla, Kitten80.  Keep in contact, they might forget you..........
Mac & Nix76, hope stimming is going swimmingly.
Jess4Zak,    you go girl.  Zoie, hun, am thinking of you.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all 

Well its friday and I say thank goodness as I'm shattered I was up reading my book up 12 last night didnt realise the time  , and yes I dream about when I read for that long as well.

so how is everyone this fine crunchy friday.

Kitten


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Am really angry at the mo, and need to vent.
Went down to Barts on Friday after work, and banged on the door till someone opened up and had a frank conversation with them.  Apparently, they've been messing me around (AGAIN!).  I will not be starting this month but the nurses failed let me know that!  I was told twice when I visited Barts, that I would start tx this month that the doctor were reviewing my notes, and that a nurse would be in contact.  I emailed fertilitynurses and , that night.  Then at 12.04noon today they left a message on my husband's phone (why didn't they ring me on my mobile?) saying they want to do a scan and she would be there maybe until 1pm and to send her an email, cos she couldn't book a scan without discussing ? what with me,  otherwise it would be Monday.  How reasonable is that?!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Resiliant - would like to say I can't believe that Barts are treating you like this, but unfortunately I can !  Their admin system really is terrible isn't it.  When I was in there for a scan last week (in there 2 hours for a 3 minute baseline scan!!) there was a woman in there almost in tears speaking to a nurse about her treatment and how long she'd been trying to speak to a Dr about her issue.  Not much help I know, but I'm sending you hugs.

How's everyone else at the moment ?

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Sorry resilliant that your having a hard time with Bart's hope it gets better.

Hi nix how are you sweete.

Well guess what I have my letter to say Iam referred it has been at mothers since the 11th   so up and ahead I am coming yay.

Kitten


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Nix76, Kitten80, its just so hard when you want a baby so much and it feels like Barts aren't being serious!  It gets better! Sent an email back to the nurse ? who contacted me and got an out of office until Tuesday, so much for ringing me back on Monday eh?
DH is bearing the brunt of my frustrations :0(,      all rollercoaster emotions again.
How are you two ladies, Kitten80 is good to hear you have your referral, Nix thanks for the hugs.  Now need a glass of wine ...or bottle......


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Resiliant I no its hard when you want a baby sooooo much and it kills you inside everytime a blasted woman walks past with a lovely big round belly to notice that she is smoking a blimin cigarette  , they don't no how lucky they are. I think that the nurses and consultants do care but only some as there has been talk not in Bart's but where I had IUI one nurse said I don't actually care for the patients but that was word of mouth so I don't no if its true, I think they just try and do there job as best as they can so chin up Hun  .

Reading the sunday mag yesterday and there was mostly pages on fertility and how there is a rise of infertility starting in 20's there blaming clomida as its very common now.

Nix you alright Hun.

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiya all

I hope you al had a wonderful weekend

Resiliant so sorry hun...  

Nix I hope you got your juicy follies today

Jess how are you hun... What have you been up to these days 

Kitten    really happy for you hun... Not long to go

Suzia how are you keeping?

Zoie hello hun

I'm going to Barts tomorrow for my baseline scan. I'm a bit nervous though...I'm praying that there are no cysts or fibroids, I might not be able to sleep tonight...I am trying to keep positive  

Love Maf


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ar thanks Maf can not wait well thats a lie   all we seem to do is wait and wait.

I'm having some endro pain and its been here since Saturday night DH was really worried because the pain was so quick and sharp it sent me flying backwards I also get a sharp pain in my right arm at the same time, but now all I'm having is my dull Ach in tummy that I get makes you want to have a poo at Paul's  .

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls, hope everyone OK ?

Had my first stimming scan today and results were:
Right hand side:  1 x 18mm, 3 x 11mm, 2 x 10mm
Left hand side:  1 x 14mm, 1 x 11mm, 1 x 10mm and about 6 little ones.

Am hoping this is all OK - nurse seemed quite happy!  Back for another scan on Weds and Friday, with EC possibly Monday/Tuesday next week.  

Did any of you have similar follies at this stage ?  Does this seem OK/normal to you ?

Barts were scarily organised today!  Got seen for scan dead on time and then only waited a couple of minutes to see nurse too !!!


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Nix if the nurse seemed happy, you shud be smiling, the last cycle I was not responding well and they wanted to abandon the cycle and in the end they collected 5 eggs.

Ahh... Kitten, hope that pain goes away  

You know you will be surprised about the wait, it seems like some people are unlucky and some are... All I'm trying to say is keep yourself busy with other things and in no time you will get an appointment...Who knows hun...  

Take care now...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi nix I think they sound good grow follies grow, get a wheat bag to help them grow  .

Do you think I should start badgering Bart's yet as my letter was written on 4 august and they sent mine on the 11th sep or should I wait.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies 
kitten80..soz bout the pain hun...i no how you feel ive got pcos and the pain drives me nuts at times..   it can be sooooooooo painfull to the point im laying in bed    glad you got your letter...hopefully not long now   

maf...sending you lots of      and pleanty of sleep   hope all goes well for you...and that you have no cysts...ive had cysts and there so painfull 

resiliant...im sorry hun you have been treated like this   to barts...maybe you should make an complaint 

nix76...wow sounds like great follies to me...even tho i dont really no at this stage as never had ivf..well not yet anyway   hope your follies keep growing  

well i have my first appointmant in 2 days OMG OMG im starting to worry now   im abit worried if they say iui first because i get in so much pain when i ovulated that i can not bms  and am worried cos with iui the have to put that cath up inside...and i just no i wont be able to have it done....has anyone else had this problem


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi clomid 
Thanks for the hugs I just don't no weather to start bugging them now so they don't drag there heals.
I no when I had the drugs to ovulate it really hurt when BMS but had no worry's with catheter.

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI all,

Resliant-I would file a complaint with them.

Clomid-you need to have a cath with IVF as well, they had trouble with me the last time around so this time they are going to stretch my cervix before the next go so that things go smoother.  Let them know about your concerns and they will what they think is necessary.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Groovy baby   how's you.

Kitten


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Posted a few months back, but Bart's have been rubbish (anyone surprised?) so have been twiddling my thumbs a bit.  

Kitten and Lougla - if you are waiting to hear about your referrals, speak to Kim Nevin on 020 7601 7540.  She's the referrals manager and very lovely and helpful.  

Resiliant - I know just how awful Bart's can be.  Sometimes they are great, but often not.  You just want to cry with frustration.  Am meant to be having a DIUI this month, but Bart's:
1. Haven't phoned me back about my scan date
2. Haven't sent me my prescription for clomid in time
3. Haven't even sent DH and I the donor's details for approval
Really want to go private, but it's silly to waste 6 NHS goes at IUI.  My sister had (unsuccessful) IVF at Bart's - 1st time they gave her the wrong dosage of drugs.  2nd time they gave her another patient's USED drugs.  She only noticed when she got home and no one at Bart's would help her.  She and DH went private but later split up because of the pressure.  I'm glad she knows what we're going through but I'm just SO angry!  Not sure whether to complain yet, but if you want to there's a complaints manager.  I think it's still Maureen Frith on 020 7377 7000 ext 3988 or 3921.

For now am going to bite my lip but causing big trouble at work as need to get someone in to cover me!    

Hope it goes more smoothly for the rest of you.

J x


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All

Nix76 - I know what you mean about barts being organised today for a change, I was early for my scan today and barely had time to have a wee before being called!!! Didnt like the consultant who scanned me though, I have no confidence in her all at, we saw her for our first baseline scan and didnt get on with her then!!  Booked in for my EC on Wednesday just hoping I dont have to see her again!!!

Will report back after Wednesdays EC, good luck to everyone, sorry to hear about all the problems you are all having,  big    to you all for getting it all sorted so you can start your tx.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey peeps 

I phoned kim this morning but I got the answer machine and it still says out of office until 15th sep well I think that its now the 29th   but anyway I gave her my number and hopefully she will ring back. Do they normally ring back or shall I keep ringing?

Everyone ok this morning.

Skip last question I have a appointment 9 nov yay


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay kitten!

Did Kim get back to you?  May well be that she just forgot to redo answer phone message.

Fantastic news!  

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes it was kim she sounds lovely I'm so excited. can not wait , my package is at my mother inlaws as well so i didnt reall need to ring .


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Great news Kitten!

The time will fly by.  My advice would be to make the most of this time before tx starts up - go out and have fun !!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Already on it have a halloween  party to go to yay, how about you do you have one to go to?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm going to a wedding on halloween actually and the next day is my 7th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats sounds like a big drink up to me   might as well just straight through then wke up a few days later.


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow I'm so happy for you Kit, within a short time it will be November hun... I agree with Nix have fun...

I just came back from my scan, there is a tiny cyst and a fibroid, she said it is not significant. I will have to finish the Marvelon and wait for my period, shud be stimming by next week. I am so relieved...

How is everyone else doing?

Snow White good luck for tomorrow gal.

Love Maf


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks maf I will have fun, glad your ok and your starting stimms soon I shall do a follie dance for you     just to give you a head start


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh thanks hun you are so sweet!!! I need that as I've got one ovary. Thanks again...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can share mine if you like   but I'm sure you wont need it.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Kitten - am hoping not to be able to drink cos of a BFP, but if the worst happens at least I have 2 events to drown my sorrows at !


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You will have BFP.

I just helped a little girl who fell over and cut her nose and lip took the skin right off blood every where and I didn't faint now thats impressive I don't do well with blood must be mothers instinked  .


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All

Just popping in with a quick update, EC went well today, 8 eggs collected, was pleased with that, just hope they all survive the night, another waiting game starts now, waiting for that all important phone call tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else who were having EC today got on ok and are resting on the sofa like me!!!

   please let me have good news tomorrow.

     and     to everyone


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well done SnowWhite - fingers crossed for the call in the morning  

AFM:  2nd stimming scan earlier and they said I've had a "good response" but are now worried about overstimming.  Apparently I have 12 good sized follies and 12 smaller ones - this didn't sound too many to me, but what do I know!  Any words of wisdom anyone 

They took bloods and am waiting for a call tonight or whether I just carry on as normal with the Gonal F jabs till Fridays scan.

Bit worried now..............  

Nix.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope all is well.  I phoned Kin on Monday because we haven't heard anything and when we went on 21st July they said 6 - 8 weeks, anyhow spoke to her and she said 3 months, we about 117 on list so should hear mid October.  Yesterday got sent a copy of a letter Barts sent to my GP, bit confused in letter it said my FSH levels were 7.5 however I thought FSH levels could only be detected by a blood test and Barts haven't done a blood test on me, also in my letter it said I have had two pregnancies both ectopic, they said one was the result of ICSI ~ correct and one was natural ~ wekk the second ectopic was as a result of CLomid ~ is this classed as a natural pregnancy?  I have never been pregnant naturally.  

Should I phone up and question these points?

Also getting myself worked up because DH SA came back at 46% and only 4% normal ~ so now I'm panicking will it actually work, I know we'll have to have ICSI but what are my chances.

Also I'm a teacher and I teach of all subjects CHild Care & Education, just done all the reproduction and pregnancy topics guess what comes next .......... infertility, i hate this time of year, I struggle to teach this topic undestandably, i don't need to spend too long planning though!!

Lots of love to all, I hope I'll so be on the journey again

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello

Good things come to those who wait, thats my words of wisdom so don't panic I'M sure you will be fine them beautiful follies  

Well done Snow white the above applies to you as well my sweet.

I have to think that because I no these 40 days are going to drag like mad. I was reading what we have to do when we go to our first appointment, its like going back to school   first period you have virginal scan, second period you have   sample  , I am looking forward to it tho.

Hi lins I always new it could be up to 3 months who told you 6-8 weeks, I hope you get in soon.


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nix76 - 12 doesnt sound too many to me I had 11 at my last scan on Monday plus some small ones, they might just reduce your dosage, try not to panic, easier said than done I know!

kitten80 - the 40 days for me dragged and flew by really, I found myself wishing the days away, but now EC day has arrived it feels like no time at all. Good luck and    to you.

linsa - I would give them a call about your letter seems like something has gone wrong somewhere along the line.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I suppose I like the build up to things its like waiting for Christmas The day comes and go's so quickly, going by what they said to lins I probably be looking at Feb when I actually start?


----------



## Kiesahr♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi
sorry to gatecrash your thread. I just wanted to see if Mandy is still working at Barts Fertility? 
She was the most wonderful doctor and I have her to thank for my child. She pushed for my IVF when the other dr's had decided in a meeting that my IVF should be abandoned. It was the last attempt we had, and we were about to give up after 7 years of trying for a baby.

I have often thought of going back to Barts to thank her in person, but just never got round to it. My son is now two. 

Good luck to all of you! You are in very good hands.

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello plannja, well I haven't yet been there as my appointment is in Nov but very happy that they did your IVF as you had a very happy out come and it is nice to here we are in very good hands thank you for giving my hope some rise.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey lins - why don't you join us on the teachers thread?  Type in 'teachers' and 'tx' into the search box.

J x


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, happy for you Jingle bell and you will get good news tomorrow...

Plannja Mandy is still at Barts, saw her yesterday. She was really good with me as well, as my first appointment at in 2007 as my eggs are not accesible. Fortunately when I went last year I saw a different doctor who told me he will have a word with Mandy about my situation. She agreed to see me and do a scan herself also gave the go ahead to have IVF treatment as they are going to collect my eggs though the abdomen abd when I was not responding well with my treatment, she told the nurse to give more time for the follies to grow. They managed to collect 5 eggs and unfortunately they were not fertilised. I am now having my 2nd cycle and will now do ICSI instead.

Nix hopefully your scan goes well on Friday and will definitely have your EC next week...  

Kitten how are you hun   

Resiliant and Suzia   

Take care all...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm good thanksHow's you?

I was just wondering you no after first appointment you have info day and then get drugs how long is it between first and info day is it because I'm not sure when the 3 month wait is if its from first app or info


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all

Not been on for a while as i have been on holiday - lots of posts to read!
Glad to see that things seem to be moving in the right direction for everybody.
Things are going well for me - although i had to be admitted to hospital with severe dehydration on Sunday due to morning sickness! Was on a drip for 18hours. So glad to finally stop throwing up! One good thing though was that they did a scan so i got to see the baby! It was so cute waving its little arms about - i think i am finally beginning to believe that i am actually pregnant.
Wishing you all lots of luck and hope that you all get there in the end.

Love Mac x


----------



## Kiesahr♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the nice welcome

mac1 - congratulations! Wow a natural BFP! That is so amazing. It takes time to sink in that you are actually pregnant after so long, doesn't it? I was the same - it wasn't until I actually heard a heartbeat in my first scan that I could actually believe it!

maf - thanks for the update. Mandy was so amazing. I really must go back and give her some flowers and chocolates or something. 
I wish you all the luck with your ICSI. 

kitten80 - yup, you're in the best of hands. I don't know what school you went to?! We never had virginal scan at my school.. 

Beautiful day today. I think I will have my lunch outside and enjoy the sunshine. It feels like I need to charge my batteries for the Winter ahead...


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well had my phone call this morning, out of the 8 eggs collected 5 were mature enough to be fertilised and 3 survived the night and are ok to go back in on Saturday morning, as I am 40 all 3 will be put back in. Am so pleased with that. Just another wait now til Saturday!!! IVF is such a waiting game!!       for a BFP this time. 

Roll on Saturday.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck for ET Saturday hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peep's 

Good luck Snow white.

Hi mac glad to here your better look after your beenie

Hi Nix

Plannja   I'm dyslexic sweetie so it makes no difference to me how things are spelt, thank goodness for spell check but that didn't work did it.


----------



## Kiesahr♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

snow white - Good Luck!
Remember - you only need one fertilised egg and you have THREE!



kitten80 - nothing to do with your spelling hun. Just meant that I didn't haved scans in school...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I thought I spelt somthing wrong   I'm so dizzy sometimes, how are you this morning?


----------



## Kiesahr♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

Kitten80 - I have a bit of a cold, but fine otherwise thanks. My best mate is staying with us until Sunday, so I can't wait to finish work and go home! 
How are you doing? Where in Essex are you? I'm on the border of Essex. I go to Romford sometimes for shopping and I love the Kidspace soft play area in the Brewery. 

take care
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in Brentwood, we go Romford most weekends my sister works in bowling allie in Brewery, and I am good didnt sleep well last night tho.


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiya everyone

I hope you are all doing well, looking forward to the weekend. I am not doing much but can't wait for my AF, although I suffer from terrible period pains. I don't care about the pain it brings, just want to stimm...

Nix hope your scan went well today

Snow White gud luck for tomorrow, bet you can't wait.

Kitten what are you up too, you are always doing exciting stuff.

Suzia how are you hun?

Mac and Jess, hope you are gud

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Maf well not much at the mo apart from trying to find out what the nearest station is to Bart's and how much it costs from where I am.

At the weekend Aunty and uncle are down with Abigale so shall go and see them wind grandad up as well  .

I'm stressing on how I get to Bart's I thought I was all planned out then I'm not sure of the cheapest route now.

Can I get a bus from london liverpool street no 8?

Hi everyone


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Kitten - I've always walked from Liverpool Street, but think the nearest station is Farringdon.

AFM:  back from scan today and all OK other than having quite a lot of follies - 31+ apparently.  They took bloods again and will call me back later today to confirm if (please, please, please) results are OK and schedule EC for Monday.  

Sorry for lack of personals today, but am trying to plan to be out of office for a week and so far have done zero work !!!

Am thinking of you all !

Nix. 

P.S.  Again, Barts were super organised today and I got seen before my appointment time!  That's 3 times in a row now !!  If only they could answer their phone as efficiently !!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Nix how long does it take to walk it? and do you go up the escilator to the street or Mc Donald stairs?

I get throgh ok on the phone to Bart's


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

The nearest tube station is Farringdon, shud take you about 5-7  minute walk to get to Barts.Take left and  pass one set of traffic lights, continue straight and pass the market and you will reach another set of traffic lights. Carry on straight pass a pub and you will see the hospital. I am terrible with directions but hopefully this will help.


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Nix good luck with your EC on Monday


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Maf Hopefully I will get there ok


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Kitten - take Maf's directions hun.  If I direct you, God only knows where you'd end up  

There are lots of nice little restaurants around Smithfield market (right outside Barts) you and your DH can go for lunch when on your info session, you'll have plenty of time !!

x


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

How are we all doing? Thank you all for your positive vibes and good lucks.   

The waiting game for me is now nearly over, cant wait for 10.30am tomorrow to arrive so I can have my 3 embies back so I can look after them myself!! I dont like them being in the hospital and worry that something will happen to them while they are there. Booked my doc appointment for Monday to be signed off for 2 weeks so I can officially retire to the sofa for 2 weeks!

Nix76 - hope all goes well if you do have EC Monday. I too can't believe how organised they have been this past couple weeks, I have arrived early for appointments expecting to wait ages and then been seen straight away. Makes a change for them. 

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at,     to everyone.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow EC monday how did i skip that one good luck hun    I'm up there all day on the 9th as They said to save on appointments so do you think that will be my info day as well?

Good luck Snow


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I think so.  I had my info day quite a while ago now, but think we were there all day getting info, needle training and doing tests.  They sent us of for lunch for a few hours and then back for the second part.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey girls - so much going on on here!  

Nix - am up at Bart's on Monday too - have 10.30am scan.

Kitten - I always go from Barbican, but I think Farrigndon's about same distance.  I do think it's walkable from Liverpool St but have no sense of direction so wouldn't attempt it myself!

J x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I only walk it cos I work halfway between Liverpool Street and Barts - no way would I find the way otherwise.  I have an appalling sense of direction.  It drives DH mad that I can get lost walking down our own street


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ar that must be it then as they are sending us for lunch as well doing tests and and lots of consultants etc 

Jinglebell I was going to go to that one but when I try and look up that station to find how much it will be they say station not reconised


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone i have just ff and im pleased to see so many people i can chat to about what im goin through. i had my first appointment wed and it went really well so now me and my dp are waitin for the phone call for our information session. what happens at this session i didnt really take in what they said to me. and when do i start after that session??
i look forward to hearin from u all, and its so nice that u all go to barts aswell it would be nice to meet up someday with everyone that goes there.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello stephyandmatt  well I'm not sure as I have my first appointment on the 9th and its all day and we think this must be the info day as well, how long were you there for wednesday?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer i was there from 11:15 had my scan and my dp had is sperm collected for testin and then we was told to go for lunch and go back at 2:45 to c the doctor. we were on our way home by 3 something and cz i live in colchester i didnt get hom till bout 5ish. but this isnt the info session that comes wen ur just about to start treatment which is wot im waitin for im so excited i just want that call to come now lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

On my list there is about 5 or 6 people on there to see all consultants, I also am very excited you should be a month ahead then so I will judge from you  .


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI all,

Kitten, You won't have info day until after the waiting list time, that is if you need IVF, At this appointment you will have tests in the morning, then a break for lunch and then back in the afternoon to meet with the Dr about the best course of treatment for you which may or may not be IVF, it is all up to the DR. If it is IVF then you go on the waiting list.  You won't have your info session until you are about to start down regging and treatment.  So it is still more waiting I'm afraid.

Hope the rest of you are doing well, sorry not many personals today as been very busy at work lately.  Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Welcome to the newbies to the thread, we all join in the waiting club with Bart's
Have  always found them very good when you are in treatment, but while you are waiting they don't really get back to you.  Been waiting to hear about my appointment for cervix strecthing for 2 weeks now and no one gets back to you at all.

Gotta run now, but I hope the rest of you are doing well.

Suzia


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

is this your first time havin ivf? cz it is my first time and im so ecited but really scared at the same time lol its a crazy road i will b havein icsi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Suzie hun hope your doing well apart from the waitning  

Stephyandmatt yes this is but I dont no weather it will be IVF or ICSI yet as Ive got to go though what you have I think tha wait is about 3 months sweete so hold on tight plus I did read they shut in Dec so might be Jan for you Feb for me.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer they said it was a 3 month wait but they also said it could be sooner so just gotta b patient really. 
i have to have icsi as i have one blocked tube and i dont ovulate myself and my dp has just found out on wed that his sperm have anti-sperm so thats y they have said were doin icsi its all excitin really. 
its nice to no that u are at the same stage as wot i am.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I no its all new to us newbies  , I also have a blocked tube and thats my only one I have due to eptopic years ago and I dont ovulate every month for some reason but with drugs I do very well DH swimmers seem to be ok they haven't said there is a problem there so not sure.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

my DP has had a few sperm tests and we were told that they were fine and normal but wen we went there wed they did a more in depth test and found this problem out, they say its still OK as thats y were r doing icsi i mean his count is still good thought he has a high count but with this little problem. sorry to hear that u had eptopic that must have been hard for u


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh so we never no then hope his is alright    .

Yes the ectopic was very hard but over the years you do stop crying and accepting it, It will be 11 years on the 14th of this month Nana's birthday.

Have a good weekend speak monday peeps


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

this is a bit random but what do the bubbles mean?? im new to here and dont really no the short terms u all use for things and how do i get ranked as a member??

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update ET all done, had 2 grade 1 embies and not sure on the grading of the 3rd but they said it was a bit sleepy so dont think they are expecting it to do much but you never now, did have the choice of not having the 3rd put back but I couldnt just disgard it like that it could be the one if it wakes up!!!

Back home now resting on the sofa, looking forward to taking it easy for the next  2   weeks!!

Love to all


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that is really great news,  good luck xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Hope you are all ok.

We have scan tuesday, bit nervous but hope its all still right.

Good luck with everyone currently starting the treatment.  And hang in there to the ones patiently waiting xxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great Snow White. Here's hoping the 2ww is kind to you  

Jess4zak - good luck for your scan hun.  

AFM:  got call last night.  I'm in for EC on Monday.  Here's hoping it's easy and succesful  

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

just wanted to say goodluck nix hope all goes well and you get loads of eggys xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Zoie thats brill news just looked down on your chart well done my love  

Stephyandmatt they are to show friendship and encouragement I think, just thought when we get our BFP I say when on a positive note   we should have Christmas baby's  .

Snow good luck chick

Nix good luck for EC hun.

Jess goodluck with scan


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey again im just filled wiv   at the mo and very   my friends say im beamin wiv happiness. 
its strange to think that if i have to wait for 3 months and then start then i should find out of im pregnant in the next 5 months its crazy really but if i get called sooner then it will b sooner omg  .

nix gd luck for ur ec and 

snow white good luck and   to u

hey jess good luck for ur scan   for u to 

kitten thanks again its good to talk and get to no things, how long u been on this site for?? do u live in basildon??


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Zoie that's great news! Brilliant, am so so pleased for you!!!
I'm still around, pop in occassionally to read all your news but have been feeling too nervous to post much till we get past 12 week scan next tues, not long now! Can't believe we have got this far  
Kitten- so pleased you have got your appointment!! Brilliant!
Welcome to all the newbies and hello to everyone.

Min x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to hear from you Zoie - so happy that 7 week scan went well !!

Am getting a bit nervous now, but also very uncomfortable so kinda looking forward to getting the follies out and finding out about the eggs.  

Nix.


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very good luck for Monday Nix


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lady's

Stephyanmatt I live in Brenwood but still nice to go though it the same time A.

Thanks Min.

Nix hang in there girl


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies 
well i had my appointmant on the 30th sept....  all went well i saw nigel perks he was really lovley....he said i could go for ivf first if i wanted but would i be happy to go on iui as he said i should have a good chance concieving.....so i said yes to iui as never had it...so ive got northatestrone to bring on a bleed then gonal-f pen,overtrill carnt spell it and carnt be bothered to go and get it   and also i have this gel stuff begining with c 
but i have a problem i forgot to put them in the fridge well for 2 days anyway...but there in there now....does anyone no if they will be alright to use still?

zoie... well done 

kitten80...bet you are looking forward to your appointmant


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Clom yes I so am looking forward to it I was going to keep the whole thing quite at work but one off the lady's knows I'm going thought it as she has but sadly she had 3 BFN and its such a small company they will notice I'm gone and I really am useless with lies and they will start asking questions   so to ease my conscience I will tell them but not in detail.

So every one tikity boo this morning?


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

jess4zak – good luck for your scan Tuesday

Nix76 – good luck for EC today, hope all goes well 

clomid user – good luck with your tx, I would check with Barts about the medication your forgot to put in the fridge, better to be safe than sorry. 

Sorry to everyone I have missed out, good luck to all whatever stage you are at. 

AFM - The 2ww maddest    has started for me been feeling pains last night and this morning not sure if I should read anything into this or not, also worried because my scar from my laparoscopy op earlier in the year following my m/c seems to be a bit redder than normal and now wondering if there are any problems inside now! Am sure its nothing but everything goes thru your head at these times! Also my MIL who has terminal cancer was rushed into hospital this morning and just waiting the hear some news on how she is, so its a worrying time all round. 

Thank goodness for FF to help keep me sane    

    to all.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey snow white, i cant imagine wot ur going through as I'm no where near yet but i can imagine that it is hard and that every little thing plays on ur mind. 
I'm sendin u lots n lots of     
and  i really hope and   that u get ur   that u are waiting for
lots of   and   to u.

take care, put ur feet up and relax if u r to concerned phone the clinic 

thinkin of u and everyone thats waiting to start treatment or in the process of there treatment xxx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just popped in to say Congratulations Zoie!! You kept us waiting for that little titbit of news, didn't you - but I have been stalking this thread to keep up with you .

Good luck, and I hope you are being well looked after!

As for me, I have just had a follow up consultation with Dr Tozer. It's the first time I met her and she seems great. We have decided to do 3 iuis before Christmas, and then IVF in the new year if that does not work. I hope it does though; IVF seems such a palarver!!! Anyway, Dr Tozer gave me progesterone as well this time, so hopefully that will help with embedding and stickiness, and I am necking baby aspirin everyday as well.

Good luck to everyone else as well, I recognise a few names here from earlier this year, and there are new people on board as well!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Chochosan glad your back sweete I shall be starting treat ment soon just a bit behind stephyand matt hope your doing well.


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Kitten,

I am fine, after a couple of setbacks, but raring to go, and quite optimistic about getting pregnant now, but it seems my worries have now transferred to _stayingpregnant, FFS!_

Glad to hear that things are moving on for you and we are both thoroughly up the duff come Christmastime, and if not...well at least we can drink over the festive season...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I think that my tx wont start untill feb so not this christmas so I can have a glass or 2  but thats it from then on my body is a temple .


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Kitten - you do make me laugh!  Am in middle of my treatment but just discovered I've eaten half a bag of Aero bubbles - how did that happen?!    

Scan went okay today.  Back on Wednesday to see if I'm ready to pop.

Nix - hope it went okay today - boy it was busy in that waiting room!

Take care all.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I do aim to please  .

I'm due and don't I no it all fat and bloated with uncomfy twinges why don't it just show up insted of dragging it out  

everyone tikity boo


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

just typed out a post and lost it  

EC went well today. Got 12 eggs.  Fingers crossed now for the phone call tomorrow.  

Nix


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow 12   they are ok for you sweetie.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nix thats a great amout   you will have some lovely embies tomoz xxxx goodluckxx are they letting you have 2??


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Nix - great news!  Hope ET goes okay.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

How are we all Nix are you prepaired to be PUPO  .

Everyone els doing ok.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got the call from Barts.  Out of our 12 eggs, 10 fertilised.  Very happy with that.  I hope they continue to grow well and we have more good news about quality when we go for ET on Thursday.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats brilliant you must have super eggs   go eggys go


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

wow thats great news nix hope ur eggys do well   .

morning to everyone hope ur all well xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Groovy Darling groovy just soooooooo hungry my tummy is going to eat itself if lunch does not come soon I feel like that plant in little shop of horrors  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh i forgot to ask is anyone in here havin icsi or have they had it?
if so is it the same wait as normal ivf or is it quicker, i did think it wud b the same wait but not sure if i had to wait longer, as im on my 3 month wait and hopein i get a call sooner 

i no be patient lol its just hard some times when all u seem to do is wait for another step.
i no im nuts and it will happen and i no the time will go quick just thought if i wished hard enough it will go quicker lol wot can i say   and  

 to all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your so funny I thought I was impatiant I think its the same sweetie.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol damm it oh well like they say all good things come to those who wait 

well at least i have me 2 doggys to take me mind off it, there my little babies (well they r babys) honey is 1 an a half and oscar is 11 wks so yer they r babys lol im def sure im nuts heehee oh well


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats not nuts at all I have 2 cats and I carry one of them around as if it was my baby   but he loves it I think  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww thats sweet, i do treat mine like babys my dp thinks im mad and keeps tellin me there dogs lol never mind hey hehe


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol how sad r we


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

hope everyone is ok

Well our excitement has continued today, we had our scan, so 7w 1d, and it all looks as it should   we got a little picture of a blob, but we know what it is.  It was such an emotional moment for us both as we thought this day would never come.  We feel like we have won that lottery. I would love to go tell everyone, but as of yet we want to wait for the 12 week scan.  But telling you all on here is my release coz none of ya know us if you saw us, if that makes sense  

Kitten, you keep up with that wine, av a glass or two for me  

Nix ten is a great number,   it all goes well for you.  good luck hun xx

Kitten and Stephy  I know what you mean about pets being our babys, My dog is 4 now, and he is my life, actually ahead of the hubby  , I often think if someone was spying on me i would be locked away as mental for how i speak to him.  Im sure he does know what im saying, coz he looks like he is listening  

Good luck all and take care xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nix thats a brilloutcome you will have some fab embies by et time xxxx 

jess4zak- so glad all is ok hun and you saw your little bean! ive got pic of mine aswell   isnt it wierd how we had et on the same day but im a week ahead of you? spose i had a quick implanter?? how are you feeling? im very tired and also struggling to eat having to eat small and often!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a quick question for you girls who have already had your treatment...

When embryologist called yesterday to tell me how many  had fertilised and when ET would be, I was so relieved I didn't think to ask about blasts or any other options.  Is it normal that they just schedule you for ET rather than seeing how the embies develop ?  Would love to know how they're getting on but know there is no point in trying to call Barts as we all know what a pointless exercise that is !!!!  

ET at 10am tomorrow and I am hoping and praying that my little embies are Ok in that lab and growing nicely for me  

Still feeling quite uncomfortable, but guess that's normal.  Also, boobs and especially nipples are VERY sore - again, this is normal yeah ??

Hope everyone is OK ??

Nix.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

everyone hope Ur all OK, 

nix that is great news   and   that ET goes OK for u, I'm sure it Will  

i was just sittin here thinkin that its been a week today since i had my 1st appointment its crazy really cz it only seems like yesterday.

I'm a bit upset really as my family are not interested in whats going on with me, they don't even ask how i am  

sometimes i would love a   from someone in my family but i don't think that will ever happen, i feel bad but I'm startin to resent my family and i cant help it. I'm just glad i got my DP and his family and my friends and of course u guys on here to talk with  

so thank u to everyone who has taken the time to chat with me even tho Ur all going through the same things   to u all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephyandmat   for you I noIam not family  

Nix tomorrow how exciting.

Zoie, Jess can we see your blobs 

Rezilliant   so sorry your having a bad time with them Hun.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nix glad you doing well and you will be sore hun but it soon goes xx as for blasts barts dont do blasts on the nhs!! unless your older or have had failed cycles beforehand ! xx but 3 days is more then good enough hun so dont worry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Zoie !


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

and good morning ladies, hope ur all doing great

nix i hope it all goes really well for u remember to put ur feet up afterwards and get pampared hehe 

zoie i   ur bean grows and grows for u   and hope u get that   

kitten thank you huni its just great to let off steam from time to time as it saves it building up lol im an  
hope ur doin well, bet ur gettin excited everyday that goes by cz i was like that waitin for my 1st appointment its all sooo worth it  .

rezilliant stick in there hun it all comes good in the end when we get the family we have sooo longed for then nothin else matters take care and    to u xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's

Stephyandmatt yes I am getting soooooo excited but feel really poo today as AF turned up lastnight and I had yet again another panic attack whats going on I don't no but I tell you something I don't like it blimin Panic attacks  .

Oh Nix today is the day good luck Hon.

Oh Stephy, Zoie is already PG   

How are you Zoie


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Zoie aint theat strange that you are ahead of me, my day 1 period was 17th august, so maybe you had your period before me??  I dunno, its just fab that we both on this side of it now    I have felt sick as a pig for last four days and its constant, had to give up on my tea last night, coz it made me feel worse, and i love my food!!! But hey im not complaining, i'd be moaning if i felt nothing x

NIX, i didnt realise that barts didnt do blasts but we had a 2 day transfer as our third day fell on the sunday and hen bank hol, so if its meant to be it will  

Kitten, im a bit lost as to where you are at, at the minute.  We dont have a scanner at the minute so couldnt put my picture on here x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont know what happened to my message, just typed it and it vanished!!!!

Anyway hope you are all ok.

Zoie - thats strange that you are further along than me, you'll be able to pre warn me about whats to come  .  I have been really tired, but then again i am usually like that.  The nausea is the one thats attacking me, its just there all day. Although im not complaining, coz if felt nothing i'd be moaning  

Nix, barts will do what they see best, i had my transfer after 2 days as it was a sunday and bank holiday, and it still worked for us x

Kitten, i dont have a scanner to put picture on, but we are bit apprehensive of showing it, as dont wanna tempt fate, we have hid it up on back of our wedding picture.  I cant remember where you are with treatment at the minute xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Now you have to read my message twice, whats goin on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its not me honest


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess I'm waiting for the 9th Nov as that is my first appointment at Bart's so I'm really excited, I understand about tempting fate.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oops i must of read the wrong post lol oh well never mind im a bit dipsy sometimes  
well   zoie sorry if i got it wrong.

kitten do u always get panic attacks wen AF comes or is it just in general?? well   for u

hope everyone is fine and dandy take care xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well not all the time I think I only get them when it starts getting darker at night DH reckons its that SAD condition but its horrible feel like I am going to loose conroll and something bad is going to happen.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten im sorry u suffer them hun it must be horrible.
   and loads of    
take care xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

All change for me - almost at Barts this morning for ET when we get a call from the embryologist.  I swear I nearly had a seizure !!  But it was good news - we have quite a few good quality eggs and they want to take them to blast so all being well (PLEASE GOD   ) we're back again on Saturday to have 1 blast put back.

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh thats brill news hun I take it its better when they go to blasts?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer nix thats great news hun   and   for u xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Any news Stephy I'm now waiting for your phone call as I'm judging when myn will be


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nix thats great news hun !! really hope you get a lovely blast xxx

jess4zak my dates work out my last af was the 12th ish i think i cant remeber but thats the dates the docs worked out which would be about right with the time gap!   ive got nothing!!!!!   not syptoms at all went off my food but today all ok so just in limbo untill 12 week scan !!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol na no call yet  
maybe i shouldnt sit and watch the phone hehe (they say a watched phone never rings dont they) sorry cant help myself.

it is drivin me a little crazy tho cz u cant help it cz im so excited and nervous and happy but scared.
i really have to b patient and i am, (i keep tellin my self iam patient they will ring just play wiv the dogs lol)   i no.

anyways hows u huni u had a gd day? xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya

Nix thats fab, fingers crossed for you hun

Zoie- yeah so my periods are as regular as clockwork, so i was a week later than you, but when we were stimming, i was bit over stimmed so ended up having egg collection at about 5 days earlier than planned so maybe thats why, i dunno.  Im hoping to manage my tea tonight as not able to eat much before feeling sick again.  Im trying not to think to much about it all til 12 weeks scan either, but fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooh, Nix - good news!  Am being 'basted' probably Saturday or Monday.  Bring on the dreaded 2ww!  

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's

Stephy you make me smile, I'm the same being excited and scared I mean not watching the phone   its the station part thats worrying me I would rather deal with the pain then be dozy   oh and my lining as it didn't really get thick with IUI might be differant with IVF but I have fallen twice before so my lining couldn't of been that bad a  .

Hi everyone I'm feeling tikiity boo this morning and positive yay I have my PMA back.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning all  

kitten I'm a big wuss when it comes to pain so i would rather be knocked out completely but then again i think the gettin dosed up sounds quite nice lol  .
i no one thing i would need something ova wise they would have to catch me 1st hehe I'm a  

hope every one is well, i feel alot of   around

oh i forgot kitten i had to take my puppy to have his op 2day (on his eye) not Gd but at least he will b better hey now thats 2 phone calls I'm waiting for 

take care all


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope your doggy is alright we had to take my big Murph to the vets last night as he has a bad water infection and thats dangerouse in cats  , he bit my DH on the chin when he was trying to have a look at his pee wee  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh dear lol thats not gd, i hope he is alrite.

does anyone on here ever meet up? with DP's and DH's welcome? as i was thinkin it would be nice really to meet peeps that all go to the same place.

anyways hope all is well      all round


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok, I have not posted anything for a couple of days but have been reading everyones posts.

Bit of a negative post from me I’m afraid my first week wait is nearly over, but its all being over shadowed by my MIL who has terminal cancer being rushed into hospital on Monday with breathing problems, she had an op yesterday but that was not successful so she is due to have another one either today or tomorrow but she is very poorly at the moment and things are not looking good,  I am trying to support my DH and family as well as being positive, calm and stress free but that is easier said than done. Think my DH is shielding me now cos he doesn’t want me to get upset but the less I am told the more upset and worried I get. I also feel if we get a BFN this time round its going to be a double blow for us and I don’t know how we will cope with it all. If anyone has any ideas on keeping myself positive at the very hard time I look forward to hearing them. Sorry to make such a negative post but needed to get it all out!

     to everyone.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh thats ok Snow we here to listern sweete I think just be there for her and look after yourself Hun I'm sure she will understand and wouldnt want you worring about it My MIL had cancer and she came out just fine I was under IUI at the time.

Stephy thans sweete I'm sure he will be ok as your doggy will.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

snow i really feel for u at this very hard time hun , im sure ur MIL is in the best possible hands and im sure she will understand with everything thats goin on with u, and also ur DH will want to shield u as this time of ur treatment is proberly the most stressful and what with everything that is going on he is tryin to keep u relaxed. im sure he knows ur there for him and his mum but it sounds like he is tryin to help u and ur MIL. try not to worry hun again i no this must be horrible and i havent been in that situation myself but u will get through it think    and lots of     
take it easy were all here for u aswell xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Snowhite, * so sorry to hear about your MIL.

I can totally empathise as it was around this time last year that my FIL was diagnosed with terminal cancer and came to live with me and DH (I was midway through 3 cycles of IUI), so know how bloody hard it is to keep everything and everyone together and still try and hang on to a bit of PMA. I don't really have any advice for you I'm afraid, as I think I just blindly muddled through and then had a melt down later. I did find that escaping to a friends or my mums helped a bit - just to get away from it all and think and talk about something else. Or I would hide out in our room for a few hours with a DVD, a cup of tea and a packet of biccies! I felt selfish doing it at the time, but think it kept me sane !

Try and look after yourself. Be thinking of you. Am here if you want to "talk".

Nix.

AFM - off for ET tomorrow morning with HOPEFULLY a healthy blast !


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck Nix   for you.

Have a good weekend peeps


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning guys hope all is well, 

just an update its been 2wks and 2 days since i was put on the waitin list not that im really countin or anything lol   i no im a   but really cant help my self.

i dont have a clue wot to do 2day but im sure something will come up, hope u all have fab weekends and good luck nix   .

take care peeps xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello an good afternoon peeps

well I had a bad Day yesterday got done by a con man at my work realised when I got home, I phone my boss and he confermed the till was down £30 so then the guilt and frustration came and I just burst into tears he was really nice about it told me to calm down and come in in the morning and we will talk about it, I offered to pay the money back and he said no don't be so silly but dame these people why do they do it, to top it of my cat was still ill thought we had to take him for emergency op but the vet sorted it he had Cristal's in his bladder, so anyone have a good evening like myn  .

Stephy have you steped away from the phone


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol hey kitten well i have here and there lol, i no im more then likely waitin till the end of the 3 months but can can   rite  

sorry u had a bad day hun i hope ur havein a better evening.
 to ur kitty. my puppy is fine he had the hump the whole night cz of the lampshade he has to wear but bout an hour ago we got him a smaller one so all gd now 

bring on the x-factor cant wait take care peeps xx

oh and im sendin    and    and    hope u recieve it xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

just thought id do a post 2day, hope everyone is havin a fab weekend or had a great weekend lol (depends when ur readin this lol)

hope ur doin well nix  

hope everyone else is ok and well take care xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Stephy thanks Hun my kitty is still unwell bless him, and as for work a little shaken knocked my confidence a bit.

Everyone good I hope.

Had a good weekend actually had the party well I went I couldn't join in to old, they were making there own make up but the lady said she is going to do adult party's soon   so MIL has pre booked yay, yesterday went shopping with my 2 sis and we came back wathced Twilight   then we dyed each others hair jet black  love it.


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello ladies, could any of you give me some guidance as to how long it took to hear from Barts (in any capacity, even just to recognise you'd been referred) once you were referred by your hospital/consultant?  I'm very nervous that the stupid postal strikes (post is terrible out of London right now) will mean we'll get a letter for an appointment that we've missed, etc.?  Is that likely?  Or should I just assume that even though we've been referred a couple of weeks ago we still have quite some time to wait before hearing anything?  Hope that all made sense.  Many thanks.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Lougla well I had my appointment at hospital on 3rd augst and I had a letter come though on 29 september from barts telling me my appointment was 9th nov, hope this helps and welcome


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

Firstly thank you to everyone for their kind words about my MIL you have all helped me so much even if some of your comments made me cry,    but its good to cry sometimes, she is still very poorly and we are waiting for her to be transferred to another hospital for a further op, just waiting for a bed now!!! She has seemed a bit brighter the past couple of days so that has pleased us all. I am still trying not to stress about everything, its all out of my hands now so will have to wait and see what testing day on Sunday brings, hopefully MIL will hold on and we can give her some good news for a change.  Thanks again for everyone being there for me.     

Congratulations to all our BFPs    

Big     to all our BFNs, dont give up hope we will all get there in the end. 

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at,    for lots more BFPs. 

    ^fairydust


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Girls
Thought i would join you, as we are being refered to St Barts soon.
Im from southend area, so we are waiting for the hospital to send our referal letter to the fertility clinic, i dont know how long it will take or what happens next, how do we know if we are eligiable for funding? as i am 22, 23 in december i thought the critera was 23 upwards?

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Rose are you from basildon hospital?

I'm not sure they will probably wait until you have reached 23 which isn't long and then you should get a letter inviting you.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hello everyone xxxx

rose- yes hun you have to be 23 before you can start etc so they will prob send you a referal after your 23 xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Rose, and welcome.

A good email address is: [email protected]

Wait until after your birthday and maybe drop them a line?

Hope all you lovely ladies are fine.  Had my IUI today.  Went in with full bladder then had to wait an hour and a half!    Told receptionist I was desperate and how much longer.  She told me to 'half empty' it - I said look lady, it's all or nothing!    

Ah well, bonkers 2ww beigns!

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can not do that the feeling of letting go is to good how do they exspect you to do it  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

everyone how are u all? ive not been on in a couple of day but im lol

hi rose and welcome to the site, hope u keep in touch wiv us all, when ur 23 u will here, well if i were u i would ring barts after ur bday and just keep on at them really  

kitten hows u huni hope ur well

and snow hows u and ur mil hope all is well 

everyone else hope ur all doing great and well take care xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello sweete 

I'm ok I think well not sure I don't feel right, my af finished saturday after 2 days but it as pink no brown at all and my booby's are still a little sore and I still have af cramps I don't no whats going on with my body atm and to top everything its 11 years today I lost my angel and it still stings a bit.

Everyone ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww kitten huni, i dont really no wot to say it must be a very emotional time for u and dh.
as for ur af have u been to the docs bout it?? maybe u should or could u be preggers?? anything is possible i really hope u feel better soon hun take it easy xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will take care of myself but thats the funniest thing I have herd all day being preggers after all these years you kind of not see that happening  , well if I don't come on next month then I will do a test  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey again peeps this is just an update, i got it wrong the ova day i said it was 2wks and 2days since i went on the waitin list but that was wrong im such a    its been 2wks 2day well  thats me gettin ova excited lol well at least 2wks down now only  about 10 wks to go lol well maybe not we will c hey hopefully it will come my way sooner who knows  

kitten we seem to meet everywhere lol its funny really u can always pm me if ya like hun xx

yey i just noticed i have more bubbles im likeing it lol.

anyway peeps take care and if im not on here i will b on ******** lol look me up (stephanie harris in the london network and if it helps i went to the colne community school in brightlingsea) lol          all round  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its nice tho we might go through treatment together have a cup of tea/coffee up Bart's.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies...well im feeling abit     as ive ment to start the northatestrone a week ago and i havnt started it yet...im scared of the jabs and iui.....im worried about everything.     exp wot if it hurts when they do iui..xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sorry for the me post...i have not read up yet as been avoiding ff..xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya clomid user xxx dont panick hun everyone has the what ifs before hand and alot of doubts but i found you just have to dive straight in and do the what ifs when it comes all the nurses will help you aswell xxxxxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi stephyandmatt - I am not too bad thanks, getting nervous for testing on Saturday though, MIL is having another op tomorrow so fingers crossed that goes ok, she seemed a bit stronger today so hopefully the op will not set her back too much, she is still very poorly and we cant see her coming home any time soon really if at all, so I really want to be able to give her some good news on Saturday    

Hope everyone is doing ok whatever stage you are at.     to everyone and loads of        to us all.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey CU - try not to worry about the IUI.  It really is like a smear test.  A bit uncomfortable, but not painful at all.  

J x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey clomid user i had my 1st appointment at barts on the 30th sept too   when do u start treatment? i have been put on the waitin list so just waitin now which is no fun  , anyways its good that u have joined this thread as there all great and welcomin
just keep   u will b ok hun 

snow white im      for u and hope u have great news for u and ur family and i   for ur mil wiv her op 2morrow 

i want to send everyone loads of       and even more               take it easy everyone chow xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's

Clom I was petrified about IUI and it was all over nothing the jabs didn't hurt at all and the IUI didn't just lose all dignity   you will be fine trust me I was a Pansy before all this so you get stronger, its like my fist ever roller coaster I cry ed to get off before it even moved (Nemesis) and when it did move I loved it screamed I wonted more so its just getting over the fear barrier you are a strong woman say it and believe it.

Stephy good morng my love so you go it wrong still laughthing it wont be long now just make  a few plans the time fly's and before we no it we will be starting yay. (25 days  )

Snow I'm   BFP for you hope your MIL is ok.

Hi Zoie my love 

Hi everyone els


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

BFN for me, OTD not until tomorrow so will test again but cant see it changing as started to bleed yesterday. We have decided to get off the IVF rollercoaster now as it would seem I am not meant to be a mum, age is not on my side now either and we cant take the heartache anymore. Thank you to everyone who has supported me thru this cycle and congratulations to all the BFPs, I hope all goes well for you and the BFNs hope you are all ok and that your DH/DP are helping you get thru the heartache. 

On a happier note my MILs op went ok yesterday so looks like we can have some more time with her just a shame I couldn’t give her the good news I wanted to give her. 

Thanks again for all your support.
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Snow    I'm so sorry my love please take time for yourself to greave I'm sure your MIL will understand hope your DH/DP is   you tight.

Morning lady's how are you all and were are you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry snowwhite


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Nix my sweet.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya everyone, hope you all okidoke xx

Snow white darlin, im so sorry for you. I know its hard, infact the hardest thing ive ever been through on my life.  But dont give up, just take your time you both need now.  Take care xx

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning my sweete lady's

Stephy how are yyou hun any news  

Jess how's you sweete

were are you all getting lonley


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten huni iam here still and im all gd thanks just been well busy but not well eigther   i have been havin really bad headaches that make me nearly blackout and lose all sence of where i am so thats not gd i think im gonna go doctors. i dont think its stress but my dp thinks it might b so we will c anyways.

how u doing i hope ur well and relaxed   are u still countin the days till ur app?? bet u r lol  

wot am i gonna do with myself this week as i have the week off work cz i got lil bro stayin at mine while mum n dad go on hols.
mmmmmm holiday that sounds soooooo gd lol

anyways i hope everyone well and ok im sendin u all            
cz i aint been on in a while and also i want to send out        and of course loads of


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Stephy   hope you get better soon I have taken the day of as I am still having cramping now feel very sick but not actully being sick so hoping its a good sign.

everyone ok and had a good weekend


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten do u no what is it yet? is it still from ur af? i hope u feel better soon hun take it easy get a hot water bottle it always works for me   and put ur feet up.

im a bit bored the dogs are asleep and i have a headache  , i think i might go to sleep 

oh a quick question does anyone no what they use to sedate u at barts cz i will need the best thats goin lol i want to b just awake but wiv nooooo pain and it would be nice to b away wiv the fairys  . 

take care peeps hope all is well xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No not yet thursday will tell me if I have a miricle or not but do you get cramping at 6 weeks ( thats what I worked out I would be)

With sedation Iwould rather I was fully awake


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

have u done a home test kitten or are u just waiting for the doctors? that would be sooooo great if u had a little miracle baby. i dont no if u get cramps hun but im sure someone will no on here.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello hun are we the only ones on here   were is everyone not done test but tomorow I will don't get to excited I'm not I think I am o used to BFN I'm not exspecting a BFP.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry I've not been on this thread for ages.

Hope you are all well (will go back for a read of recent posts in a sec).

Just one question if I may... spoke to Kim Nevian this morning and not only are we NOT on the list (they forgot us!!!    ) but the waiting time is now around FOUR MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So me thinking that my appointment to start will be November, it looks like it's going to be December at the earliest and more likely January 2010!

I am sooo upset.  They STILL haven't answered my email from August so I have put a complaint into Lisa Howie.

I just feel so let down by Barts - and my tx hasn't even started yet.   

Has anyone else had a problem recently

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Bellini,

Unfortunately this is the way of Bart's.  They often 'forget' people.  Your wait may be four months because of the Christams hols - they don't do as many treatments over that period.  

When you get there, they are still disorganised, so you need to keep badgering them, but they are very good, medically speaking.  I know that's little comfort to you at the moment, but they should see you within 18 weeks of receiving the referral.  In reality, it may be shorter than that but they have to give you the longest time frame.  

Once you do see someone, it's pretty quick - we were referred last December, saw someone in February, then had appointments more or less every month (they had to explore DH's problem)  Diagnosed and everything decided on in August and am now on my 2ww.  So I was about 10 months from referral to 2ww and ours was a really complicated case.  I know that sounds like forever, but yours will probably be much quicker and the time does fly when you get going.    

J x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just adding to what Jinglebell said really - Barts admin is a complete nightmare, but once you eventually start treatment the nurses are great and they are better at getting back to you.  I called them this morning and just got a call back from a nurse.

Jinglebell - how you feeling ?

AFM:  OTD on Saturday, but it's not looking good so am expecting a BFN


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh no Nix - why not good?

J x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

AF cramps, backache and (TMI) brown discharge - think the only thing stopping AF is the crinone.  Spoke to Barts earlier and nurse said to carry on with the crinone and if it turns to blood to call them again.  Not feeling very hopeful now


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks girls... it just gets worse!!! - I called Kim to chase as she hadn't got back to me and THEY'VE LOST OUR NOTES       

She said "not to panic". But I am.  My confidence is gone already.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, Nix.  Have everything crossed for you!    

Bellini - she probably said not to panic as that happens all the time and they always turn up!  My notes have been 'lost' twice and DH's once.    

J x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bellini- can imagine how frustrated and angry you must be feeling, but as Jinglebell said - I've heard people talking about "lost notes" at most of the appointments I've had there!  Really hope they get their act together for you soon !


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all, hope you ok.

Nix try not to worry hun, I had a full blown bleed for four days, whilst halpfway through the two week wait.  I increased the crinone to two a day (mornin and night) and we still got the bfp, that we have waited forever for.  Take care and try not to worry, easier said than done i know.

Snow white, i was given midazolam to send me to sleep, it worked, i didnt think it would.

Kitten, hows things going with you

Everyone else take care xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi everyone i hope ur all ok and well, just to update u my dp phoned barts 2day and he found out that we r number 263 on the waitin list   now im just wonderin how quick that will go down.

anyway im off to bed so take care and goodnight xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

again guys and good morning

kitten - how are u huni i hope ur ok u seem quite  .xx

bellini - hi hope ur ok sorry to here of ur trouble wiv barts, i did think that if u were ment to b on the list and u wasnt put on it then they should put u where ur ment to b on it. so they should with u right?? well i hope they do for u hun  .

jinglebell -    that u get the  that u want, just keep relaxed and put ur feet up goodluck xx

nix - hun im   and hope u get the   that u want also, try and keep relaxed   goodluck xx

jess - hope ur ok and keepin well 
take care everyone sendin lots of             and


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello lady's 

 for the BFP on hear .

Bellini don't worry hun good things come to those who wait I'm counting down mine 20 days for me  

Stephy my dear I have a blimin bladder infection not a BFP  .

Hi Jess how are you sweete.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone... well after yesterday when we'd been forgotten about and not on the ICSI list nor could they find our notes... weeeelllll they called today and >>>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
... we're 117 on the list!!!    

This means that we should get "the call" in 6 weeks and then start on the following cycle (so we're talking December 09 or January 2010)

Soooo excited!        

Thank you all for your kind messages and PMA    

I went to the gym to "celebrate" (trying to get my BMI down so they don't tell me off). Mr Bellini is on day 4 of his champix for stopping smoking and basically it's PMA all round        

I'm still absolutely s;it scared of needles and of the actual procedure but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and it has a nappy on and calling me "mummy"!

 all round 

Love you all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats brill news Bellini, or and its 19 days for me not 20


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im sad im 263 on the list its gonna take foreva int it   oh well i cant do nothing bout it can i !!!!


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone have the number for Kim?  I couldn't find it looking back.  Many thanks.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello its 0207 6017540


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for that.  I rang Kim who was very helpful and friendly.  They didn't seem to have any referral letter for us so they gave me a fax number and asked me to speak to Colch Gen who say it was all sent on 15th October (so quite likely still in the post), but they'd fax it for me today to try and avoid any more hold-ups re post.  

Kim said it takes about 8 weeks to get our first appointment which is a whole day appointment so I'd have to have the scans redone, hubby a sample, which is all done in the morning then in the afternoon we have the consultation and then its a 3.5/4 month waiting list to start.  

At least now I have more of an idea of timescales so I'm really pleased I called her.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya hope all is ok.  

Kitten - im good thanks, well maybe if the sickness would stop, but as my hubby says we've waited long enough for this feeling, so must shut up and get on with it (god you'd think its his hormones playing up, miserable bugger  ) otherwise its all going ok.  I had a bleed since the seven week scan, and had a major panic, but got sent to the early pregnancy unit, and all seemed to be ok and growing well.  We have our 12 week scan on nov 5th, so not long now really. WE have remained very secretetive about it and not told anyone, which is hard when im throwing up all the time, but as i tell them this bug doesnt seem to b shifting  , all will become clear in a couple of weeks.

Anyway not long for you to wait, all though it probli seems ages away, but good luck anyway xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys does anyone no how many people barts treat in a day im just tryin to work out wen im likely to get my call as im 26e on the waitin list

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That ok lougla anytime I was referd 3rd aug and my appiontment with barts is 9th nov and after that more waiting so we have to patiant  .

Jess sickness is good keep repeating it and you will belive it 

Stephy you make me laugh 

[fly]18 days to go[/fly]


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten how did u get that bouncin writin i like it its cool  

how r u anyways it seems like forever that we have chatted xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy its on the tool bar -F-  

I got sent home yesterday I thought I was having a reaction to antibiotics as my whole body kept shaking couldn't stop it of course I started to panic boss told me to sit in the office with paper bag It sort of stopped me panicing but still shaking called DH and he came picked me up we went to docs demanded we see a doc at first doc was arrogant then noticed what was wrong he went to take my wrist and I just burst out in tears and paniced he thought he did something then looked at DH must have thought DH hits me DH was upset about that anyways it turns out it was a serious panic attack I was very pale and my lips were tingly and apparently a panic attack is the only thing that can do that.

Everyone ok apart from me


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ladies
Its been a while since i have posted on here but i promise i have been keeping up to date with all your posts!

zoie - congratulations! So pleased for you.
jess4zak - hang on in there - the sickness should get better soon and the 12 week scan is lovely!
kitten - sorry to hear about your panic attacks - not long now till your appointment!
nix - fingers crossed  for you that you get good news
stephy - hope you move up that waiting list quickly!
to everyone else - hope you are all moving along in the right direction!

As for me - I had my 12 week scan on Wednesday and all looked good - although the dating made me 13 weeks pregnant! However, they have found a problem with my blood test results which makes me a higher risk of having a downs baby (not surprising really considering my age). So on Monday i am having a CVS test - similar to an amniocenticis. Then i will have to wait until Friday for the results so next week is going to be a long one! I am trying to remain positive but have had a few tears - very easy to do when you are feeling hormonal! I think i spent so many years worrying and stressing about getting pregnant i didn't think about the worries you get when you are pregnant! Anyway, there is not a lot i can do but wait and see.

I also have an update for you all regarding bart's waiting times. My appointment with them was 24th June and they told me there was a 3 month waiting list. However, they finally contacted me yesterday - which is actually FOUR months wait! Also, the first question they asked me was could i confirm where my blood tests were done so that they could track them down! (I had the tests back in July at my local hospital). Obviously i have let them know that i have fallen pregnant naturally and therefore do not need the treatment at the moment - i am hoping that i can stay on the list in case i need it in the future. Anyway i just think you should all be aware that the waiting times are longer than they say - and keep hassling them if you think they have forgotton you. I would have been doing that if my situation was different.

Hope you are all looking forward to a relaxing weekend.
Lots of love and luck to you all
Mac XXX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Mac I have 17 days and counting


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all xxx
im still around just internet is off at th mo so useing fil lol
mac wow an extra week ahead i bet that was nice to know!! as for downs hun dont panic i was down as high risk when i was in my mums womb but im here and fine lol i peronally have declined all downs tests and others but each to there own hun xxx wishing you all the best and hope the results dont take to long xxx 

hiya nix how are you hun?
jess4zak- we not got long now!!!!!! 
hiya kitten- omg!!! i bet the panick attack was very scary rest this weekend hun xxxxx 
hiya to all ive missed xxx

AFM- i had a scan yesturday and saw little joey waving at us was very cute didnt get a pic but hey only 13 days till 12 week scan!!! cant wait!! will update soon xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Zoie I will I have nothing planned so sofa weekend for me, I'm so pleased for you bet it was emotional watching little Joey  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

how is every one?? no one seems to be on here lately   
i hope ur all ok and well and havein a brill wkend, 
the ova week i was 263 on the waitin list well 2morrow i will try and ring barts to see if i have moved up or not, i hope i have anyways 

well take care everyone xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, hope you are all ok

Kitten, not long to go x

Mac, sounds stressful waiting for the test.  I refused to have any of the tests, i thought what will be will be, dunno if its right or wrong, but for me it was right x good luck xx

Zoie- no not long now, i am more keen on the sickness stopping though at the minute.  I have also got shares in gaviscon, judging by the amount im getting through xx

Hope everyone else ok

Lotsa love xxx


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all
Well I didn't have the test today after all as apparently the placenta was too low - so i will be having an amnio in two weeks.
On a positive note, the consultant looked for ages at the baby (taking measurements etc) and he said that all looked good.
I do understand other peoples choices not to have the test but for me and DP it is important to know. I am also not stressed about the test anymore as i am sure that i want it.

jess- hope your sickness eases off soon - but i have heard that it is a good sign that your body is doing what its meant to do!

jess & zoie - not long till your 12 weeks scans! 

nix - how are you?

Kitten & Stephy - hope you are both ok.

Lots of Love to everyone
Mac x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi every one just a update really my dp phoned barts yesterday and found out we are no longer 263 on the list but 242 so we have moved yepeee   but it does look like we wont be startin treatment till jan now   oh well at least im gettin closer to my dream hey.

i do feel really dowm at the mo me and dp keep arguing over stupid things but i he  dont understand that af shud b coming anytime now. i dont want to use that as an excuse but it does make me a little bit stroppy which i cant help.

im gonna go now  and stop rantin lol i hope everyone is ok and well what ever stage u r at loads of    
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Sorry not been on for a while needed to clear my head my panic attacks have been very mean to me but I'm on the mend.

Stephy your moving swiftly along now me soon 12 days yay (I didn't count today of course  .

Glad all PG lady's are doing well keep them belly's warm over the winter months.


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

I had an email off Kim today saying they still haven't received my referral letter from Colchester General (blooming post strikes   ) so I need to ring them again and ask them to fax them over, sigh ..  

Oh well .. we think based on what Kim said re the 3-4 months waiting list that we won't be starting treatment before April anyway so I'm trying to pursuade hubby that booking a break away in February would be good ....


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That blimin frustrating dame these strikes don't they understand what they are doing to people.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

[fly]!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had the call !!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

I am going in on Wednesday for the prelim information session and a mock-embryo transfer and to pick up my meds.

Holy CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just so happy, confused, excited, anxious all in one.

Mr B's almost there with the stopping smoking now, but it's my brother's wedding on Saturday so we're both going to have to not drink somehow.

OMG this is really happening.....

So... I was 117 last week and now this... the figures don't mean a thing - when they think you're ready you're READY!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello 

Well done hun thats amazing just when you think your in for a long wait   so pleased for you.

Hi everyone how are you all today.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

bellini- thats great news hun!! it will go quick now!! can i ask what is a mock transfer?? also be prepared to pay for your pricription and also stay next to the door in the info room that way you can get your meds and back before everyone!! cause its like a mad rush lol
let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone belini that is great news maybe there is hope for me gettin seen quicker to,
zoie how much is it for the pricription?
i dnt really no what to expect really i just would of thought that u wouldnt have to pay for anything if u got it on the nhs.

hope ur all ok have a fab day xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Stephy

I didn't have to pay when I had my IUI done at the Nuffield but I did have to pay for steriods which I didn't understand so I'm totally prepaired for prescriptions they are £7.20 each now and I think we get 4 prescriptions.

Morning everyone


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten thats cool i would pay anything to get to my dream   
im really quite excited lol i bet u r to cz u aint git long now   

i dont no what to expect on the next appointment tho, i no it will b info and gettin the meds but that is all i no, what else happens on thins next appointment?? do u get told when u start or do u have to go bac after for anova appointment?? all confusin  but at least we r moving thats the main thing hey 

take care all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think they tell you when you start hun, Ive got 10 bloomin days whoo hoo  .


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

As I've had a colposcopy (bad cells on a smear a few years ago), they're going to put the catheter in to see if it goes in ok so when the doc does the egg collection he knows what to expect.

I am expecting it to hurt like **** but I know it's in a good cause.

I can't believe this is really happening... I feel like I'm dreaming!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bless you hun Its all very exciting isn't it.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

im sure it will go fine hun xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all hope everyone is ok.

I just thought i would say about prescription charges. For some reason we didnt pay for any drugs when we had all our iui's but when we went to barts for ivf we had to pay for drugs. Its £7.20 for each prescription.

We paid about £60 on the info day for drugs, then i got a water infection so another £7.20. And then we needed a repeat prescription of the crinone gel twice, as we had to carry on til 12 weeks pregnant so that would of been another £15, but we got the prepayment card. I know that we will all pay as we are so despearte for what we want. But you can buy a prepayment prescription card, you can get details at yur local chemist or by http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Dl1/Directories/DG_10011173. We bought ours for £30 for 3 months and it covered all our prescription charges for them 3 months and saved us loadsa money. We done it online about a week before we knew we needed it.

You can but it for 3 months £30 pounds, 6 months £55 or a yearly £100. Prices may have gone up abit but not much. Hope that helps anyone. Any bit of saving money is a bonus. Take care all xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wondered if anyone knew what the approx waiting time for IVF at Barts is at the mo?

Ta

Chelle
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey chellebelle i think its about 3 to 4 months from the time u get put on the waitin list but that can very as u might get seen quicker i no confusin lol, well if u just say 4 months at worst then if u get seen quicker its a bonus right   hope that helps xx

hey everyone how are u all, hope u all had a fab weekend xx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

We were told last week that it is 3.5 - 4 months after your first appointment with them (which is usually about 8 weeks from referral from your local hospital).  So if you were referred say today you'd be looking at about 6 months before starting treatment.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies!

I was just wonder re. the prescription charges.

I have an exemption card due to my thyroxine and I was wondering if that would cover my IVF meds?

Bellini x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

everyone i had a fab weekend kitten i hope u did, and i hope everyone else also had a fab weekend,
I'm soooo happy i just rang Bart's again to see where iam on the list and last week i was 242 and now I'm happy to say that I'm 209 so I'm really really excited it does seem to b moving pretty quickly. i really better start watching what i eat and gettin fit and toned up lol i don't want to give them any excuse to not treat me when i finally get to go up there  

I'm soo happy, but AF has graced me with its presence finally as i was meant to c AF around the 25th of last month but it came 2day i did do a test this morning and of course it was neg so it was just my body playing tricks with me again, not Gd
but bright side I'm gettin closer sorry i will shut up now lol    

hope Ur all OK take care xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all!!!

bellini- yes your excemption card will cover hun cause im excempt aswell just show them the card xx only time you are not covered it after your bfp!! you have to pay for extra crinone but you can get it from gp after xxx 


stephyandmatt- hun dont worry about af being funny mine was out nearer tx time its just nerves and stress xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Wow Stephy getting closer  

Hi every one how are you all on this lovely day.

I'm very good even tho AF IS here but going now.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx 

jess4zak- goodluck for scan tomoz xxxxx

i had my scn today and baby was nice and big also 1 day ahead then should be lol so due dte is now 18th may woohoo


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, hope everyone ok

Zoie congratulations on getting to  another  was it a relief to get the 12 week scan out of the way? That means you are successfully in the 2nd trimester   . We feeling bit nervous bout our scan tomorrow, sure its just normal.  will let ya know how it goes. The nausea is still getting me  , but other than that its all good.

Take care all xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak- we didnt sleep the night before lol but will surely make up for it tonight !! goodluck hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello 

Zoie glad scan was ok  

Jess everything will be ok don't stress    

Stephy you alright my love I HAVE 4 BLOOMIN DAYS  

Lougla, Bellini, Chelle you all ok.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So, here's an update on yesterday>>> 

First of all I had to have a mock embryo transfer.  We had to gown up (hilarious!) and go into an operating theatre where they put a catheter where no catheter has no business in going!  

So after that I felt a bit woosy (if fuppin hurt sooo bad, I think cos noone told me I needed a full bladder) but we had to go straight into the introduction session.  It was about an hour and a half of slides giving us all the details we'll need, what's going to happen.  We also had to sign lots of consent forms and we got our shedule... more about this later... 

Then we had to all run (17 couples!) to the pharmacy where we took some advice from the this site and ran so we were third in the queue.  We still had to wait over 25 minutes for our prescription drugs.  (they were meant to cost around £30 but I have an excemption certificate due to my thyroxine so I got mine free). 

Then we had a 1 to 1 with a nurse where she told us all about our schedule and how to inject the drugs. 

So, in my fridge I know have epi-pens of Gonal F, Burselin injections and I've also got my wonderful pessaries (nice!) and my very own sharps bin and stash of needles (very continental!). 

So... here's the exciting part... 

I start my injections on the 9th of NOVEMBER with Egg Collection for the week of 7th December followed by Egg Transfer with a very estimated Testing date of... wait for it.....>>>>>> 













BOXING DAY

        
    

I need to keep it in perspective though... the schedule changes depending on how I respond etc.  Also, we are very aware that this has a very small success rate so if it works we are going to be VERY lucky. 

But in a nutshell that's it... 

We haven't even told my parents when we are starting (we told them we're injecting but the procedure is January or February) as I don't want anyone calling me on a daily basis saying "oh Bellini are you pregnant yet?" ... 

Thank you for all your love and support.  It's really appreciated.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

bellini- congrats hun      it will come so quick for you now have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats hun at least I no whats going to happen by reading on this thread  

    there you go a little celabration dance for you


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone, do any of u know about the  fertility show in london today and 2morrow? its at olympia sz cant spell lol, i dnt think i can make it but my friend told me bout it. u can find details if u google it. 

well anyways i hope ur all well take care and   to u all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Stephy I am well but don't think I can make 2 trips to london in a week   I'm really worried I wont get there on time I have a time table from shenfield to liverpool street straight through then change on to metro line to Barbican then hope I don't get lost from there  .

How is everyone


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi kitten.  Is SO easy from Barbican:

Exit the station and turn right.  Almost immediately you will reach a corner.  Turn right and you should walk past a Pret cafe on your right.  Keep walking until you get to a zebra crossing (just after Subway food place) to cross over onto the left hand side of the street.  Keep heading in the same direction, past lots of cafes and restaurants on your left and the big Smithfield market on the right hand side.  You'll reach a pub on a corner on your left.  Turn left.  Past a news agenty-type shop.  You'll be approaching a walkway between buildings.  To your right you will see a ramp and 5 or 6 stairs.  Go up them, straight along and the centre is the big building on your right.  Second floor.

Easy!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks Jinglebell do I go up the walkway?


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, we know (from a kind email off Kim) that Barts have FINALLY received our paperwork and they have been "put in front of" the consultant, but I'm guessing time wise that we may not get our first appointment before Christmas now (as she said it was an 8 week wait for the first appointment)   oh well ... 

Went to Weight Watchers this morning and am glad to say I've managed to lose 10bs since we saw our consultant in September which has taken my BMI from 29 to 26.6 so I'll hopefully be at least 25 or under by the New Year (well Christmas notwithstanding) ...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done Lougla keep it up your appointment will be here in no time it sure does fly by.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Kitten. Hope you're still logged in!

It's £5 each way in a taxi from Liverpool Street to right outside the hospital.

If you walk out of the back of Liv Street Station and onto Moorgate (2 mins walk) then hail a taxi that will be your best bet.

The train isn't worth it.

Also, you can walk it.  It takes around 25 minutes if you walk fairly briskly.

HTH


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks again Bellini our travel card is the same amount as just getting to liverpool st only ours cover under ground so probably just jump on tube.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey kitten - yes start to go down walkway, but stairs just at the start of it on the right.  You'll see the ramp/railings for the ramp in front of you after you turn the corner by the pub.

J x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI ladies

Sorry I have been quiet for a while not much to say really as we are just in Limbo waiting for the surgery and then our next turn with ICSI this time.

Just wanted to say that we went to the Fertility Show yesterday and it was really good.  Went to the Zita West seminar and it really struck home with my DH and although he has been very supportive all along, it has finally clicked with him with all the things I have been saying over the past 2 years.  Think we are going to go to a consultation with Zita West and see what she has to say.

We talked to a few clinics private and NHS just to weigh our options out there and got some very good information.  We found the whole day very encouraging and benefitial and would recommend that if it comes up again and you are still waiting that you should go.  There are lots of things our there, some are just preying on the desperate women that we are, but others are really knowlegable and willing to share their information.

Did anyone else go?

Hope you are all doing well, sorry no personals this time, just wanted to let you know taht it is worth it if you get a chance to go next year, but saying that here is hoping none of us need to go.

Suzia


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey kitten - I'm in at Bart's tomorrow now too!  Having my IUI done.  Good luck with your appt.  Hope you find the way okay.

J x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone hope ur all ok

kitten and jinglebell hope ur appointments go well, which im sure u will. there is a really nice italian place across the road from there which the food is great thas if u go anywhere for lunch.

i will be finkin of u both and       and   for u 2

hope everyone else is great in what ever stage there at xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80..jinglebell...im at barts aswell tommrow,im haveing a scan to see if follie's have grown and i think they should be ready by now...should be haveing iui in the week hopefully wednesday.xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

goodluck for tomoz girls xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

How did you get on girls?


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

All good for me today.  IUI done and now on 2ww.

Kitten - did you find it okay?

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeeeeeeeeeeeeeps

Jingle I wish I had known I was the lady with the man in black hat and cream waist coat, I had my new grey ugs on lol.

Any way ladys a bit of a shock today we are having ICSI and start next month after next AF  .
DH swimmers are low but everything is ok start injecting round about 14th 16th dec.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Brilliant news kitten!    

Wasn't actually in the waiting room long - went in at 9am, they told us to come back for procedure at half 12 then they whisked us in and done!  

Were you all day there?  Where do they put you?    I've only ever been in the scan room, consulting room and procedure room.

Well done again - you'll be pg before you know it!

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hun, I wa there from 10.30 till 1130 then 2-3 I was in waiting room then the door at the back right for scan then door on left at back nurse then back to the first room then down the hall down bottom.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

My goodness, you've been everywhere today!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tell me about as soon as I sat down as they sent wrong forms to me I had to fill in new ones , they sent me in room then I came out (they said everything is ok) I startd to fil it in they called me again ,thired time luck DH gets sent to the happy room   then while he was in there I get sent to the nurse I'M SHATTERED.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

JINGLEBELL- congrats hun wishing you all the best for the next 2 weeks xxxxx

kitten- glad all went well hun and wow you are gonna be jabbing in no time !!!! get the vits started for deff now xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no shocking bit worried tho is ICSI just as good


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

well really in a way icsi can be better cause they are actually fertilizing them instead of letting it go naturally! i had normall ivf and out of 9 eggs only 5 fertilized so with icsi they will inject them all and could get more to play with ! if you get me lol
loads of women have icsi and it doesnt affect anything just keep thinking positive xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Zoie I'm still shacking out of shock


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

you will be fine hun just make sure you and dh make most of bedtime!!! cause when you are jabbing you wont want to and if you get pregs then deff wont lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone 

kitten wow that is great news hun bet ur well excited, im still number 200 on the waitin list good knows when i will start.

jinglebell   ur 2ww goes well for u, 

everyone else hope ur all ok and doin well


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have thought of that Zoie   but I really don't care it will be worth it.

Stephy excus me for being dumb here but are you not in the east as I am and thats why I have no waiting list?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning girls.

Just a little question.

Yesterday I showered and did my burselin - no problem, just a little pin prick noticeable.

This morning I did my jab before I showered and the injection site has come up like an infected natbite - red and swollen and a bit itchy (50p size).

I think the swelling is slowing going down but I was a bit alarmed.

Has anyone else experienced this?  Should I continue to shower before injecting and also do you think I should stick to my original injection site (my right leg) rather than trying the left leg again (that's where I jabbed today)?

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Bellini I have seen some of the lady's posts that this happens the itchy side but not sure about swelling maybe your just sensative.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten im in colchester (south east) where bouts u from im sure i asked this before lol

i bet ur well excited, so have u got all ur meds at the ready?? the fun times will soon begin


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in Hutton Brentwood and I have got to go up there probably on 9th dec to collect dr on info day I'm so excited and scared lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i bet u are but its gonna be soooo worth it hun,

me and my df are confused as wen we started we were told there was no waitin list and then when we had our first appointment we were told that there was a waitin list. which we r on so thats good but wot is confusin is we thought it was a waitin list for that clinic not for different areas of where we live (ive prob confused u all now lol) i hope u understand what im tryin to say.

well i should be less then 200 2day but i wont ring them till next week now.             that things get moving even quicker


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes you have   They said because of my contract they are not allowed to put me on a waiting list  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

contract?? are u not on nhs??


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies..im haveing iui and i had my scan on yesturday (day7) and all follies are small they said but i had 15 one side and 20 the other..   im on 75 gonal-f and doctor wants me to stay on that..and i got a scan friday..wot if the follies have not grown?  has anyone else been through this?

kitten..glad all went well,i was there at 10.30 i dont think i saw you tho...wot did you look like   

stephyand matt...my friend went straight to ivf..from iui and didnt have to wait..well they did say she would have to wait and she kicked off and they got her in that day.x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephy I am NHS my love so I just dont have a clue what they are on about

Clom I was the lady that looks like 12   my DH was where ing black hat and cream body warmer, I had my new boots on grey ones, what do you look like?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten..lol...i was on my own..i had black leggins on and black cardy with a grey top...got highlights...wot colour is your hair i dont remember your dh..lol.x

kitten...you had iui if you have could you look at my question..xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have shortish black hair and I was the one they kept calling Tracey getting right on me (.) (.) I was trying to fillin forms .

I was on menapur and I responded quickly so I didn't exsperiance that sorry my love.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI everyone, not been on here in ages, but it seems that you are all getting on ok, good luck with all who are about to start treatment.

We had our scan lsat week, so we are officially over the 12 week mark now.  And all going smoothly.  I did get a letter today so say that our blood test has shown that we are at low risk of having a downs baby, which is good, considering we didnt consent to having the downs test !!!!

Anyway love to all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done Jess hope your feeling ok in yourself.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya Kitten, 

yeah im feeling loads better in myself. The sickness seems to be calming down and felt like my appetite is returning the last few days.  I am still very tired but just making most of it right now. Otherwise its all good. Hope you getting on ok lotsa love xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I'm better then good I'm exstatic becausee I start tx next month yay


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent Kitten, hope it all goes smoothly xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess it has so far so fingers crossed.

Stephy, clom, Bellini you ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten yer all gd with me hun.

hope ur ok and so is everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning my fellow Barter's   how are we this fine morning.

Stephy what number you at now my love?

Bellini you ok my love not herd from you lately  

everyone els good.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm fine. Day 4 of DRing and I am going  

Woke up with hot flushes, and have had 2 more today (having 1 now!).

I've also got a strange craving for anything spicy (I just ate chillis - I've never eaten chilis like that before).

Other than that I'm fine. Just excited and can't wait for the 24th which is my baseline scan. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done bellini you still sane then


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Just popped in to say hello and so much has happened!
*Kitten* - Brill news, very excited for you and so pleased things are finally happening. Very good luck and  for next month!!
*Stephy* - I really hope things move quickly and you get started too. I had some silly problems getting treatment because Barts "lost" my notes twice, and I just kept e-mailing until they gave up I think and let me start the next month! It really is worth continuing to call to check where you are...
*Jess and Zoie* - really pleased everything is going well for you both 
*Clomid user* - My follicles didn't grow much and then suddenly grew too quickly (although it all worked out fine in the end). I'm sure that they will adjust the gonal f if they need to.
*Bellini * - I expect you are fine now and have answered your query but ... I injected into my tummy everyday and some days I also had a raised red patch about the size of a 50p or bigger, other days it was fine. The nurse told me it was fine. I don't think showering would affect it, I got it and showered afterwards  I hope it helps a bit. Strangly I had a craving for hot food from the treatment onwards, and still have it now!!

I am doing fine, 17 and a half weeks now... feeling nervous still especially at work (I'm a teacher and had to go home early today as we had suspected slapped cheek at school, v dangerous to the baby ) I'm looking forward to my next scan.

Sorry if I missed anyone and sending you all good wishes 

Min x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Min1 hope your doing well my lovely


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello ladies, need some advice please.  

Our local paper (Colchester) has announced today that our local IVF clinic (ISIS) has regained its NHS contract and we are trying to decide whether its worth asking Barts to send our papers back to Colchester as realistically this would be more convenient for us (as we live pretty much opposite the hospital).  Our papers are with Barts but we haven't heard when our first initial appointment would be yet, so do you think we'd be OK to ask to be sent back to Colchester?  

What do you think?  Barts would be "relatively" convenient because of work, but to able to go to a clinic so near our house (assuming I could get morning appointments I guess) would be good (plus ISIS's reputation is very good).  

Very confused ...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Lougla first of all do you mean ICSI ? and if so its totaly up to you my love but I don't no if I would as you no what communication is like between hospitals paperwork gets lost or delayed, but if your in no hurry and it is near you like you said then I would go for it  .

Hi everyone


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, no.  ISIS is the name of the NHS IVF clinic in Colchester which has just been given back its licence to do NHS IVF.  Barts is near my office, but ISIS is close to my home so I just don't know which is more important.

Could ladies who have had their treatment and know how long they spent at the hospital please give me some guidance?

Many thanks.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

Not been on for ages - glad you see you're all doing OK.

*Lougla -* I work very close to Barts and found this so handy when having IVF. I was in for scans every other day when I was stimming and it would've been a nightmare if I had to have them done close to home because of the time of the apointments. I guess it depends whether ISIS could give you early enough appointments so you could pop in before you had to leave for work. Saying that - travelling home on the train after EC wasn't too much fun, so I guess that would've been better if I had been at a local clinic. Pro's and con's I guess..........

AFM - I'm staying away from this site and all things IVF at the moment. Getting myself back to normal after the BFN and just trying to be a normal couple for a while. Haven't had my follow-up apointment from Barts yet, despite chasing it a couple of time. How long did any of you have to wait for your follow up ?

Speak soon - take care,

Nix. xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nix   you take all the time you need my love


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

louga hiya hun i went to barts and live in clacton if i could have i would have colchester cause then your pregnancy care can be carried on in the same area and its better saying that though barts have a very good sucess rate!! and are reallyn friendly once you get in there to start!! the only person who can say which is better is yourself and the type of work you are in! you will need time off so if going barts gets you to say at work then it might be more fiancially better hun xxx

nix- hun so soz for your bfn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx really hope you a dh have a good few months being loved up and enjoy xmas xxxx as for a follow up hun its norm around the 3 month mark i have mine in a month but had to wait 3 months after that xxx goodluck hun 

min1 - hiya hun good to see you popping in xxx

hiya to all ive missed xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Zoie how you feeling Hun.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya kitten- im doing good thanks just suffering from tiredness mainly had 12 hours sleep but was still tired lol and they say in the second trimester its ment to stop lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have a bump yet


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah ive had a bump from pretty early on!! got that hairy line up belly aswell lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OOOOW A BOY   I predict


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hehe   thats what everyone has said!! i really dont mind what we get!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well if I am lucky to have a mirical and its a boy I'm hairy as it is due to my mothers epolepsy drugs so I will look like a monkey


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, hope your all ok. 

min- good to hear from you, glad its all going well for you. 

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Sorry Mrs Khan I don't no much about that 

Hi everyone


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Up early and off to my hysteroscopy today, boo hoo.  But it is all worth it in the end right?

HOpe all of you are doing well, sorry not been on for a while, but I do watch all of you.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Suzie good luck hun 

Where is everyone on here Stephy my love Bellini?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hiya!

I'm here.

OMG the time is dragggggggiiiiiinnnngggg DR is just boring and rubbish. The tops of my legs are bruised and sore and I am absolutely knackered!  I've been going to bed for 10pm most nights and zonking out. My AF is heavy, sore and horrible and I haven't felt up for  in ages.

But apart from that - things are great!    My baseline scan is Tuesday next week (24th).  Just praying   that things are going in the right direction.

How are you?

Bellini x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure everything will be just fine, I have 27 days till I start berselin


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Enjoy 27 days of pain free mornings and lie ins!!!  It's horrible as I have to get up at 7am even on Sundays to stab myself (although the kitten normally wakes me by then as she's STARVING!).

Tell you what... I'm giving up alcohol and treats over Xmas and my 35th Birthday so this had better work!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well me 2 no drink at christmas and if it does work then no drink for my 30th next year eaither


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey im here kitten i have been keepin up 2 date but havent been postin.
im really fed up as i cant seem to get answers from barts bout where i am on the list now and its really gettin to me, 

have u got all ur drugs for when u start?? bet ur well excited.

hey to everyone else hope ur all doin well xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello ladies.

I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I have been lurking on these boards for months! But this is my first post.

I am very lucky to be blessed with two gorgeous children: Connor (age 4) and Maisy-Jo (age 2). I have offered to be a Host Surrogate for my friends.

We are trying to conceive through IVF (using my friends embryos) and we are at Barts. It has been a real rollercoaster, that's for sure!

Barts took forever to get us through the process. They insisted on counselling for all of us, then loads of paperwork. Then we got right to treatment and they realised they'd forgotten to freeze the sperm! They usually insist on a 6-month quarantine for sperm in surrogacy cases, but they forgot to tell us that. But thankfully Amanda Tozer applied to the HFEA for permission to do a fresh transfer and it was approved!

In July, my friend had 19 eggs retrieved! We were all over the moon. But only 3 fertilised  And only 2 of those were good enough quality to use. So on 5th August, we transferred those two embryos into myself. 2 weeks later we were overjoyed to get a lovely BFP! But unfortunately it wasn't to be. About a week later I started bleeding. And a scan at 5w4d confirmed that we had miscarried 

So we're back again! I have been injecting Buserelin for 2 weeks now. We're doing another fresh transfer using ICSI so hopefully we will get more embryos this time. We both have our baseline scans on Tuesday and are aiming for a mid-December transfer. So will be testing right over Christmas!

I look forward to getting to know you all. I already feel like I know so much from lurking but I think it's about time I made myself known!!

Thanks for reading,

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Stephy you should be pretty close now  , I should be picking up drugs on the 9th and starting 0n 14th-15th I am so excited I just no it will work we fell before so we can do it again  

Firebolt let me just say what a woman you are   you have a hart of gold my love you bring joy to us poor lady's.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya hope you are all ok, was just having a quick read and catch up but just had to say Firebolt, you are an amazing friend.  Just doing what your doing, makes me cry as to how special you are to your friend.  Good luck with it all xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi firebolt!

I have got my baseline scan on Tuesday at Barts.

What time is your appointment? Maybe I'll see you in the waiting room?

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi lady's how are we today.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your lovely welcomes 

*Bellini* - our appointment is at 10.20am. We always look odd in the waiting room cos we're two women sitting together and going into see the nurse together (although we tend to let each other have some privacy for the scans! *lol*) We often have IF with us, too. Last appointment, my husband joined us aswell and we were a right odd looking group! If you spot us, please feel free to say hello.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I might see you next month  got info day around the 9th.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i hope ur all ok,

does anyone no how much barts charge for private ivf? as im just fed up of waitin and its really gettin to me, im havin a hard time at the mo and i just want to get started as its been ages ago that all this started. so if anyone has paid could u please tell me the cost of everything in total, ive been told i need the icsi procedure so it would be really helpful to no. 

i no im not the only one who feels like this and i no im not the only one who has waited a long time and i dont mean to sound inpatient but i just cant help it and im willin to pay if it means startin sooner i just need a rough guide of the pric.

i no im on the waitin list but i have been tryin to get through to barts for the past week and when i do get through no one will tell me anything and i have been told sooooo many times that i will b rung bac but no one ever does and its just gettin on my nerves

sorry for my moanin i will stop now lol take care xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Might be easier to email Steph - they usually get back to you.

J x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - I think in total you'll be looking at around £3,000 for an IVF treatment cycle. I don't know the exact amount I'm afraid but you could ask the clinic. I agree with Jinglebell that they are much quicker at responding to emails than phone calls.

We are self-funded (surrogacy) and although we get to skip the waiting list, we have found that things can still take quite a while and you definitely don't get a better service in any way!

Tbh, if you are considering self-funding, then you should 'shop around'. Private clinics don't cost much more than NHS clinics and you have plenty of choice within London. We were considering switching to the CRGH (formerly the ACU) because of their success rates, but we've stuck with Barts because my IPs have been really lucky to be awarded partial funding this time.

Good luck whatever you decide.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Lady's 

Stephy it wont be long hun you should here in jan


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten hws u?

im soooo frustrated no one answers the phone or rings me back when i leave messages and i have emailed and still nothing yet. im really startin to go crazy here.

me and matt r lookin at adopting aswell that will take years to go through tho.

i had my 1st appointment on the 30th sept and its nearly dec, its just really anoying as when i started all this process i was told no waiting list and now there is one. like i said i have no luck wot so ever and im sure there moving me back up the list the wrong way  

when will this all end xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - I really feel for you. Like I said, we are self-funded but have still found them to be really slow. We had our first appointment in October 08. Then we had to go through counselling (because of it being surrogacy) and it took them until Feb 09 to organise it!! We finally finished that in Apr 09 and then they realised they'd forgotten to freeze the sperm (in surrogacy they usually insist on 6-month quaratine for the sperm) so Amanda Tozer kindly applied to the HFEA for an exception to their licence which was granted. Then we finally started treatment in June 09! 8 months after our initial appointment! Thankfully this time has been a bit quicker, probably because we haven't had the counselling or HFEA stuff to deal with! M/C happened in Aug, had follow-up appointment in Sep and started treatment in Nov. Still a couple of months from appointment to treatment starting, though.

Contacting them is always a nightmare. If they actually answer the phone (which doesn't happen often!) then the message doesn't always seem to get to the right person. Never bother leaving an answer machine message cos I'm not convinced they listen to them! Definitely best to email. Best email to use is [email protected] as that gets checked regularly. Make it clear in your email that you require a reply.

In their defence, they were fantastic when I went through the M/C and contacted me regularly to check how I was etc.

I don't think you will have to wait too long. They did try to push us back to the New Year because they were keeping numbers down over Christmas, but we complained and they pulled us forward. I think they're just trying to avoid having too many women cycling over Christmas when I expect they will have slightly limited availability.

Thinking of you x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello I am ok now me and DH had a tiff but I think its calmed down now plus just got told I should not sell my drawing for less then £450 which shocked the hell out of me .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

drawing?? do u do art work kitten?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yep have done since I was a little girl just not sold any as didn't think for one min someone would buy


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that is really gd news hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Holiday me thinks


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi every one
plz some one guide me about long protocol procedure for ivf.i have done one ivf short procedure but it was not successfull.so now i am waiting my 2nd ivf and i don't know when they will call me.so plz tell me how long duration for long protocol and what should i do before my ivf about diet and medicine.and my one left tube is hydrosaplnix.I refused operation for remove tube.
regards
mrs khan


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mrs Khan hello I belive the long pro is 6 weeks min and I think you have to wait 3 months between tx. Hope you don't mind me asking why did you refuse operation as I have only one tube myn is damedged.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten omg well first of all hi lol ans omg i got a call from barts and as soon as i start my af then i will be startin OMG and im due on anyday now (2nite, 2morrow, next day who knows oooooo mmmmyyyyyy gggggooooodddddd !!!!!!!!!!

this is complete crazyness im well pleased tho.

anyways hws u hunxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you got your drugs?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My AF IS due any day and then I go up there and start day 19 OMG we are doing it  together


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

no not yet but the message was left on my voice mail so im waitin for a call bac to let her no that my af is anytime now and then surpose go from there. i dont quite understand tho cz they have said to ring them wen my 1st day of af and then they will sort out my schedule and drugs for me.  well all will b clearer wen they ring me bac, im just waitin now they said it wud b 2day so fingers crossed is it cz its a nightmare gettin through on there phones


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats right you ring on day 1 then they will arrange info and drug collection which will be a week before your day 19 so the 9th it should be as its only wednesdays so see you there hun


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG were gona be treatment buddies how great will that b.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i only have the admin number tho and its really hard to get through cz most of the time it just rings out and no one answers but then it says user busy very anoying, do u have any ova number?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not on me sorry try email they normally answer back apparently or try phoning first thing in morning I always get through then hun, we might actully meet hun I will let you no who I am


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

If we are there the same day I will where a red alice band what will you where


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol i dont no but i will let u no when i have decided this is just crazy im in shock at the mo


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

How do you think I was when I went up there just for consultation only tobe told to start when next AF   its all or nothing with me I tell ya   we are going to be a right pair of moany cows  next month


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol tell me bout it, wot treatment u havein?? im havein icsi.  i have never wished for my af to come quick its normally dreading it lol but now bring it on haha


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am having ICSI as well, isnt it strange that you no your not pg this month and want it to hurry up when other months we sit there in denile and see all pg symtoms when its not bring on the AF you watch its going to be a painful one I have been having pains all day


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I had my info session on the Wednesday and started DRing on the Monday.

So keep the faith girls.... you'll get there.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whoop whoop   bring on the ICSI train ****


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - that's great news! I'd never bother phoning them because you'll waste your life listening to it ring! Drop them an email (use the Fertility Nurses email I posted earlier) and they will get back to you.

Good luck!

Mandy xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all ladies congrats on getting started!!! bring on those afs!!!!  
as for contacting the clinic when you have started tx it wont be a problem xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
wishing you all the best


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers my dears   hope you are looking after yourself how far are you now hun?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya kitten im just over 15 weeks now! just out of hospitaAL as got swine flu and was very ill!! me and baby are now fine and baby growing strong!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow hope you are in full health hun you poor thing


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Stephy did you get thought or did theey get back to you?

Zoie did you have any drugs with the swine flu?

Bellini you ok love 

Does anyone no how DH can help his little    increse and mobility for a better chance.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning kitten and everyone else

yer i got through hun and they just said to let them no when 1st day of af is so that they can work out my schedule and get me up for info and drugs, they said that we start treatment on day 21 of af i dont no if that is the same for u. but im soo excited. but im worried bout when im gonna come on cz i didnt come on at all last month i was very late so came on begining of this month but i keep gettin pains so im hopein i will b bac to normal and start any time if not it will b in the next wk that i do   just wish i wud start like now lol i keep      lol 

my head is still tryin to sink it in its crazy, hws u anyways??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello thats good that they came back to you see all that panic and you still have to ring in , they told me day 19 probably because I have short cycles 25-27 days and its due today and dont I no it but now flo show as yet   that means we probably wont meet hun  , oh well just have to chat and moan on hear   ****


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well if ur up there for info and drugs on the 9th they might get me in then 2 as i shud of started af by then but wot ever happens im sure we will all meet one day


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope so its would be nice, so it looks like I have about 19 days of normality then who knows   are you excited


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im well and truely excited just cant wait now, even tho i hate needles i still cant wait


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no how mad are we I have tried to keep this a low profile about starting but I can't I'm so excited this is going to work I just no it we are going to be proud mothers next year   I am grining ear to ear.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

me to lol   its all gonna be worth it and we have a lot of fun times ahead of us, all our wishes will come true, the day we have been waitin for 4 years will happen bring on the 2010 babys


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoop whoop and dirty nappys around our ears LOVE IT


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi
thanks ur reply.i told u my left tube is hydro and right is blocked.i had 1 ivf but not a good response that ivf meds .they collect only 4 eggs .only one was good other was damage during collection.my consltant advised me u should remove both tube but my dr .and i was confused why cosltant remove both bcz one tube is no prb.so thats why i could not trust on consltant.and i refused for operation.2nd i have seen some herbal drugs  for block tube.so i m thinking about that meds.i don't know im wrng or right.and i should use herbal medicine??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is confusing well if you find the herbel meds then go for it my love it wont hurt will it  .


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

kitten- no wasnt allowed any anti virals for the flu!! so had to run its course! as cant have tami flu ect when pregs!! 
as for dh little men we used selenuim was really good and made a great difference xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I emailed Barts yesterday re the laying down after ICSI that's been in the news:

My Email To Barts:

I was just wondering if it was the normal protocol now at Barts to keep immobile for 15 minutes after Egg Transfer during IVF/ICSI procedures given this research that has just come out? If this isn't the normal protocol, would I please be able to request this for my treatment?

From the BMJ:
"Conclusion
We found a clinically relevant and statistically significant improvement in ongoing pregnancy rates after 15 minutes of immobilisation, confirming the results of a previous study.5 As immobilisation is easily done and carries very little cost, we suggest incorporating immobilisation as a standard procedure in intrauterine insemination treatment. "

Regards

Bellini
-------------
Their response:

Hi [Bellini]

I am sorry but this is not our protocol in this unit and I am unable to guarantee we would space for you to be able to do this after your transfer as our recovery area is very busy with the egg collections. Also I cannot push for this as the research is for IUI not IVF/ICSI

Barts Fertility Nurses


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

belini i got straight up and went to toilet hun so i really dont think it makes a diference! if there gonna stick then they will xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Bellini I think they only do that with IUI because of the liquid they put the swimmers in as our embys are sticky so they don't need us to lay down.

Thanks Zoie I have noted that down how much of a differance did it make ?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks ladies


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pleasure hun hope your feeling ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

ive just booked my first reflexolgy appointment oooooooooo exciting cant wait xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats really nice I had one last year and I hate people touching my feet   I kick no pure meditation for me thats my relaxation as its priceless


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol I'm not to bad when it comes to my feet but i hope i don't laugh the whole time  .

i really want to try acupuncture aswell but i will need a bit more encouragement to go there to b pricked lol CZ i have this feeling it hurts


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My dad had that and the poor sod had bruses all over the size of the bottom of a mug   so no thanks   , as for touching feet it does tiggle at first.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

kitten- my dh had some defects took the selenuim and had none he was taking them for 3 months prior tx but if you havnt got that long then just start asap! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh ok thanks Zoie I will tell him he hasn't anything wrong with his swimmers just a bit on the low side


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello loverly lady's how are we this morning

My AF is not here yet   getting fed up want to start ball rolling (I am stamping my feet by the way)


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya hope you are all ok

Good luck to everyone starting treatment again, hope it all goes ok and you all get the bfp's xxxxxxx      

Zoie im shocked that you had swine flu hun, hope your ok? are you going to have the vaccination for it?

Im doing ok, sickness is still a bit problematic (i'm not moaning)  

Im bit annoyed today with a girl i work with.  
  Last week she sat in my car telling me she thought she would have to go down the fertility route, as she had been trying to get pregnant for ONE month and it hadnt worked.  
    She has a boy aged 12, and says she doesnt want another one but her new husband wants his own child!!! So after having her tell me she was having problems.  I knew that it was daft for her to be saying this to me as it was her first month of trying, but i cried my eyes out for her, just coz i thought if she did have to go down the fertility route like we did, i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy.  And now a week on she tells me this morning she is pregnant. I was really angry with her for telling me all that last week and this week she announces shes pregnant.  Her period was due monday so she is just over four weeks.  She told everyone in the office this morning she was pregnant.  She then said infront of everyone that she only had to have sex once!!!! this really pi**ed me off, and i told her that i would have loved to have just had sex once.  To that she replied that i should of borrowed her husband coz at least he works!!! This really upset me.  I told her not to dissrespect my husband, and actually we are unexplained and she knows that.  But i feel so hurt by her comments.  She has worked with me for three years and has seen the heartbreak the treatment has casued and that i had 8 months off work with the stress of it all and she still said it.  My hubby tells me to ignore it coz we are pregnant now so rise above it, but i cant, I feel so hurt.  People at work said im only upset coz of my hormones, but how dare they say that.  Im soory for the rant but i feel so hurt.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak- glad to hear from you hun ive had slight sickness from 14weeks lol but nothing bad!! dont need the swine flu jab as actually got the flu so now me and baby are imune!! 
we doing ok now xxxx

omg!! that girl needs a slap i hate people who really dont understand what we have to go through!! and to not even want another child how selfish is she!! its not the hormones hun its ignorant people! but try not to stress and just think how special yours is and look forward to yours hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone just a quick question what are the injections like? are they big needles? sub-cut? or in the muscle? just a bit nervous lol

kitten hows u hunnie  has af graced u yet??


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

stephyandmatt - injections are either in the top of your leg or belly, the needles are so sharp they dont hurt (thats what I found anyway) they are not too big either, I bruise very easily so did end up with loads of bruises on the legs but then I always thought no pain no gain. Good luck with your treatment, will keep my fingers crossed for you hope it works out for you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello 

Jess that girl what a B**** hope your ok I have a lady just as bad I don't even discuss anything with her now.

Stephy AF has arrived I emailed them this morning but so far no reply maybe because its saturday?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

omg kitten ur nearly there hun that is great news how excitin.

i havent seen af yet but my bac has been killin and ive been quite moody so its on its way lol bring it on hehe

hopefully i wont be to far behind u xx

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Stephy

Does anyone no if they actuly work at weekends as I haven't had email or call from them.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten when i spoke to barts they said to me that when i have my 1st day of af let them no on that but they also said that u might not get a call bac on that day they just need to no so that they can work out when ur treatment should start, so i wouldnt worry that they aint phoned or got bac to u yet,  but i would give them a ring 2morrow just to double check that they have got ur message hun 

exciting stuff xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oky doky thanks luv I did wonder as it is the weekend.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

no probs hun im sooooooo excited for u cant wait to hear when ur start day is (sorry i shouldnt b so nosey) lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dont apolagise sweete I actuly like that your on board your going to be my cycle buddy bring on your AF


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yep bring it on lol

i have such shooting pains right now through my tummy not gd , just hope af gets here soon cz it really hurts and makes me feel sick 

hope everyone else has had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Barts sent a letter con fuming that we are having ICSI but it also said DH has 98% abnormality   what does this mean. plus I have someone elses results as well I will phone them tomorrow and tell them.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that means that there is only a 2% of good swimmers but that is y ur doin icsi cz wiv icsi it dont matter as u have a really great chance so dont worry hun it will b fine. 

thats a bit bad that u got someone elses results through the post but just give em a ring like u said but everything will b fine hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I m not worried really as he has made me pg before it also sat's 65% good mobility so not worried.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thats cool. just bring on those 2010 bumps lol


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80* - That's great that AF has arrived!! Not long now  Give them a couple of days to get back to you. They do work Saturdays but mostly just do procedures. They don't work Sundays. They meet every weekday afternoon to discuss treatment plans so will probably discuss yours on Monday afternoon.

Good luck!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello all, I have been reading all your threads on here for some help, advice and to try to see who else has gone through everything we have! (it's weird because you think you're alone in this, when infact you are not)

We have been trying to Conceive for 4 years, now on ICSI route and have my information session in December.

Does anyone know if we will receive our drugs on this date or will we have to wait more for another appointment to get these?

All I got told was to let them know my day 1 of period which was Friday and now I have just been given the app.

Any help or advice would be great!  I am very excited after years of getting no where, just don't want to get my hopes up and have to wait yet again!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Welcome  I'm not sure about the procedure from here. We're doing surrogacy with Barts (I'm the surrogate) and we've had loads of appointments before starting treatment but I don't think that's the norm!! Hopefully someone will be able to give you a better idea of what to expect.

Good luck. I look forward to following your journey.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply firebolt1982!   how are you finding Barts?

I have a nightmare trying to get through to them, but apart from that they seem a very good hospital to be under from all the reviews I have read.

I managed to get an email address and just kept emailing until I got a reply! 

Hope all is going well with you. Yes hopefully someone will have gone through ICSI at Barts and will be able to help me.

I will keep an update on here of what's to come as I myself really like reading other peoples diarys on their journey to help me understand what we will got through


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Thanks Mandy I need to ring them because I have someone elses info sent to me which I don't think they would like it if they new  , I have been trying which number shall i ring.

Morning Stephy

Welcome Star


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi star888,

Okay I will try this again.  I have typed this 3 times and it keep disappearing.

I have been through on IVF at Bart's and we are waiting for ICSI to start soon.  You will get all the information on the info day including the drugs.  They go through everything with you including how to do the injections (which aren't that bad really).  Some people will tell you to run over after the meeting to get the drugs from the pharmacy as that is everyones next stop.  We went to lunch and then went get the drugs. It is up to you really.

Treatment at Bart's is excellent, while you are in treatment it they seem to answer all of your questions, you will be frustrated outside of treatment they take forever to get back to you.  I've learned to just email them necessary, everyday bombardments don't make your treatment start any faster.  But emailing is the best.

Good luck with your treatment, I hope it all goes well for you.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers me dears I did just get though and they said they will get back to me I also told them about letter I said I will bring it up with me when I come up.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well had my first scan today and all seems well. They didn't tell me numbers or anything but I heard, 9, 12 and 11 and 12.

Dunno what that means, but the fact the numbers seem high sounds good to me!

 TMI but - Oh and as an aside, I really needed to go to the poo but I couldn't do it in the public loo at the clinic cos I was worried about being stinky for the scan so I thought I'd just wait until after but the doctor NOTICED ON THE CAMERA !!!!!!!!!!!

OMG I was sooo mortified. 

Next time, I'm gonna just make myself go and keep a wet wipe in my handbag  ...


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - I'm glad the scan went well. But *lol* at you needing a poo! That is so funny.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Bellini - that is funny!

I had my scan too today - about 9.30.  All good too.

J x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

was you at Barts?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry but that just had me inesterics, did you have a poo after  

Still waiting for them to email back come on bart's  they should no I have nervouse energy in me. DH has gone to holland and barret to get selenium and zinc for his   .

Hi everyone


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

For all of about 10mins Bellini!  V quick today!

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellini sounds like good size follies sweete


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all again!

Thank you so much Suzia for your reply, that has put  my mind at ease!

I am so excited after 4 years of 'waiting' and I am now really feeling positive about it all! I have my appointment on 14th December so I will let you know how I get on 

I found out about Barts being quite bad with comms but they are very busy and to be honest they have been superb for us so far! I was with Southend hospital for over 2 years and they didn't find the problem, whereas barts found it in 1 day!

Hope all is going well for everyone else and I wish you all the best too!

Hopefully this will be a very exciting Christmas and even better new year! It had really come at a good time as this year has been a nightmare for us! Roll on 2010!

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope so I emailed again just to say that work need to no dates I hate waiting


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten hello! what email address have you got? I always get a reply evetually from Francesca is this who you have?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] thats what I was told to do


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ah cool, i also have this one if you want to try this too 

[email protected]


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is she a nurse?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yes she is a sister, I always email her as she is the only one I ever get a reply from.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok I will give her a try thanks 

I hope they wont get fed up with me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought that too, but they must be used to it! We are all very eager to get started and find out all we can 

and i'm sure if she cannot help you she will let you know!.

Good luck!

how far are you with your treatment now then?

I got my phone call Friday after a rubbish week of a course/exam in London and it happened to be day 1 of my period too! excellent timing!

I just want it to be here now so I can get started! Not long to wait I suppose, only a couple if weeks


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am day 3 of cycle so I emailed them saturday still waiting   for reply


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Try not to worry kitten.

My day 1 of my normal cycle was 20th October and I started DRing on 9th November (day 21).

So if you're on day 3 then you have plenty of time (my info session was 4th November).


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OK I am trying lol just worried they will forget me


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

they won't!   they're really good once you get started.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok Calming down now


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Francesca is lovely. We met her a couple of times on our last cycle. We usually deal with Debbie Wall. Her email is [email protected]

Whenever I email them I tend to put in all the addresses I have and hope that someone reads it! *lol*

But the general Fertility Nurses one is usually best because that one is accessible by all the nurses so you don't run the risk of missing someone because it's their day off.

Every weekday they have the scan clinic throughout the morning. Then in the afternoon they meet to discuss treatment plans etc. So they probably have your email and will be discussing your case this afternoon. Then someone will usually contact you after they've met (can be any time up into the evening as they sometimes stay late). Give them a chance to discuss your case today and then call them/email them again tomorrow.

I know the waiting is the worst bit! But you'll be surprised how quickly everything moves once you start treatment.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I agree with firebolt. I was shocked at my info session as we presumed it'd be January when we start but it was the following week!  

Also, I think they wind down for Xmas so maybe they are working out that.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

so if I start my injections for ICSI on 18th Dec how long does this last and whats happens next?

Just trying to get some idea on timings! 

Thank you all for the replies it's really made me feel so much better


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888 * - You'll usually spend about 2 weeks injecting the full dose of Buserelin. Then you'll have a scan to check you have down-regulated. If you have, you'll be told to reduce the dose of Buserelin and start stim injections. You'll usually stim for around 10 days, depending on how your body responds. You'll have to go in for regular scans (every 2-3 days) during this time. Then egg collection, followed by transfer around 3-5 days later. On a normal protocol you'll be looking at around 5 weeks from first injection to transfer, depending on how your body responds.

Hope that helps!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks firebolt1982 that's perfect! I know I will find it all out on the day but I am so impatient!  

Glad I found this forum you are all so helpful!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me to   I got told I would start injecting on day 19 because I have short cycle so it should be on the 17th dec yipe we probably will be up there same day


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I am up there 16th December, don't know where I got the 14th from! doh!

Not long! I am counting down the days!

What day you there?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dont no yet thats what I am waiting for


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

oh sorry i'm not with it today!  

You still not got a reply? do they know when your day 1 was then?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I emailed them saturday and phoned this morning lady said they will get back to me and I also email this afternoon to both email addresses but if they have meetins in the aftrnoons then I will wait till tomorrow then contact again.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I am sure you will hear tomorrow! 

Like you say, if not email again! 

Bet they look forward to coming back to all our emails!

"Where's my appointment, ra ra ra!?" lol! 

Let us know when you hear! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers my dears I am staving need food in my belly


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

me too, i really need to leave work now! ! I need to get home and chill out!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep should really start thinking about meditating more to stop this anxious feeling at least twice a day I think.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all, hope you are all ok.  Sounds like you are all getting underway with your treatment.  I may not have much to say at the minute, but i do read and folow what your all up too, and wish you all the luck in the world.

Bellini, i only just saw your poo story    with laughter, sorry but that was so funny.  You must av been so embarressed   xxxx

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hellooooooooooooooo peeps

Gess what I phoned again this morning and this receptionist actully took notice and took details and said she will get back to me asap and the info day should be next wednesday but she will check whoo hoo I am excited, that other lady didn't pass on message  .

How are we all this morning 

Stephy Af arrived yet?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's good news, and next week even better! Mines the week after, so you can let me know how it all goes!

Bloody p pains galore today! In agony! Even tried spraying muscle spray on my belly at work (not that there is any muscles in there but made me feel better!).

Roll on 16th! 15 days to go and counting! Oh I just had an idea! advent calendar, eat the first 9 and use the rest to count down till info session! ha!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats naughty   I have 2 advents so I have had 2 today.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I might head out at lunch and get one!

I've been trying to be good, and get weighed in tonight at weight watchers so need to eat minimal today!  lost 8.5lbs since last app at Bart's so getting there (slowly) but would like to lose at least another half a stone before treatment starts!

Let us know when you hear!  

hello to everyone else today, hope everyone is good


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Let my DH give you food poisning and you will lose 12lb


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha! 

Bless him!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten no af is takin its time   but i do i have my 1st reflexolgy appointment 2day so hopefully that will help bring it on,

bet ur well excited hun what day do u start injecting??

how is everyone else?? great i hope xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

16th dec   so I have 15 days not 16  

Have a bath that helps bring it on.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten that's the same day as us! 

Will see you there!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218628.new#new


----------

